# Let's count depth meter Frogmen GWF-D1000



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

You know what to do...

just buy one of them and post a picture. 
)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 0 watches
GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 0 watches
GWF-D1000K-7..................... 0 watches

Together ............................. 0 watches


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

*Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*












Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 1 watch (Deepsea_dweller)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 0 watches

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 0 watches

*Together ............................. 1 watch*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*

Another GWF-D1000B-1JF -- thanks Piowa!!


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*

Do they have to be on hand or does purchase and awaiting arrival count?!?


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*



brvheart said:


> Do they have to be on hand or does purchase and awaiting arrival count?!?


Geez ... just open your shirt and hand 'them' the sword !!! :think: :roll: o|


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 2 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 0 watches

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 0 watches

*Together ............................. 2 watches*


----------



## Cbrbamby09 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*

In for the blue


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*



brvheart said:


> Do they have to be on hand or does purchase and *awaiting arrival *count?!?


Thank God we took the 'Free Shipping' offer ! :-d

What could go wrong ? :think: :-d


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*

I've no budget for that now so I'll just applaude all those who have them! |>


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 0 watches

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 0 watches

*Together ............................. 3 watches*


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Only three?


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Report for duty!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Report for duty!


I knew it ❤Awesome mtb2104 Huge congrats  Enjoy the beauty 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

One red:


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Starfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Still wearing my GF1000 froggie, wish can join this thread someday....Congrats!!! and this is awesome


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

huwp said:


> One red:
> 
> View attachment 8536210


Welcome to the club huwp Excellent job and big congrats. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Starfish said:


> Still wearing my GF1000 froggie, wish can join this thread someday....Congrats!!! and this is awesome


I'm sure you will  The new GWF-D Froggy will be around for a long time - and one day you will grab one 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Great looking new Frog but those tails on the straps sticking out so much just look hideous to me. Don't know how you guys put up with that, I'd cut them short in a heartbeat. I really wish Casio would offer these on some sort of bracelet with a dive suit extension, I'd buy one in a heartbeat. Yes I know it would cost more but it would be worth it.


----------



## casiofool (Jul 16, 2006)

This thread will be a slow burner unless they make the price more realistic.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: Let's count detph meter Frogmen GWF-D1000*



casiofool said:


> This thread will be a slow burner unless they make the price more realistic.


Well it would have been 7 Frogs already (6 blue, 1 standard black), if not for the seller taking sweet ass time shipping them to 2 of the members here!



JohnQFord said:


> Thank God we took the 'Free Shipping' offer ! :-d
> 
> What could go wrong ? :think: :-d
> View attachment 8499746


It's ok John, the Frogman's water-proof to 1000m! As long as it stays on the bottom of the ocean, you will find it one day! :-d


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

casiofool said:


> This thread will be a slow burner unless they make the price more realistic.


Speak for yourself, I'm thinking of picking one up


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

M-Shock said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm thinking of picking one up


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

M-Shock said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm thinking of picking one up


Good move Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope I can jump into the counting soon !

I think I order this year...


Awesome watch !


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*4 x GWF-D1000B-1JF's & 1 x GWF-D1000-1JF ! *[plus 2 in the 'ether' between shipping & delivery]
That's it ? Who's holding back?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

I think Piowa is on holiday. So he will get a surprise upon return 









Thanks Piowa

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Not a surprise to me. I knew months ago DSD has reserved one out of the 1500 available, even though you did not acknowledge it at that time.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I think Piowa is on holiday. So he will get a surprise upon return
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats DSD, looks great!! :-!


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)

Check in sir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cbkihong said:


> Not a surprise to me. I knew months ago DSD has reserved one out of the 1500 available, even though you did not acknowledge it at that time.





Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats DSD, looks great!! :-!


Thank you guys  More to come of course 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I think Piowa is on holiday. So he will get a surprise upon return
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! DSD

Once again proving that you're the King Of Frogs! 

Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Congrats! DSD
> 
> Once again proving that you're the King Of Frogs!
> 
> Sent from my LG G3 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Mrcrooka1  Always so supportive. Really appreciated. Very happy indeed  Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Sphilly said:


> By the way, I purchased mine for $850 shipped next day air from a California distributor I've purchased from in the past. If anyone is interested, let me know and I can forward his info. Cheers.


Send me the info please.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I think Piowa is on holiday. So he will get a surprise upon return
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL! Nice pick up!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

brvheart said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Nice pick up!


Thank you very much brvheart  Great spirit and fingers crossed; yours will be arriving soon 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I think Piowa is on holiday. So he will get a surprise upon return
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Tom ! :-!:-!:-!

I think we [the peasants] need a group shot from you of your complete GWF-1000/T1030 collection ! :think: :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> Well done Tom ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> I think we [the peasants] need a group shot from you of your complete GWF-1000/T1030 collection ! :think: :-!


One day surely I will do that 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

spryken said:


> Check in sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ken ! Truly a masterpiece. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations Ken ! Truly a masterpiece. :-!:-!:-!


Thank you . Those carbon strap really surprise me. It's totally different feeling from all the previous frogman

On Tapatalk


----------



## Cbrbamby09 (Oct 17, 2013)

spryken said:


> Thank you . Those carbon strap really surprise me. It's totally different feeling from all the previous frogman
> 
> On Tapatalk


I guess I'm not the only one who felt that. Almost feels like the gw5000 texture. Like it should have a pulse or something


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Arrrgghhh......kept thinking on getting the D1000B! Must......must......resist!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Snoweagle said:


> Arrrgghhh......kept thinking on getting the D1000B! Must......must......resist!


*It's not even worth thinking about !










































*[all photo's courtesy of Seiya Japan]


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

JohnQFord said:


> *It's not even worth thinking about !
> 
> View attachment 8702562
> View attachment 8702570
> ...


Nnoooooooo.......the force is great! Well I might just get it someday, currently it's out of stock at local G-Factories here.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I might have one to sell you soon...


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

brvheart said:


> I might have one to sell you soon...


Don't like your new Froggie?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> I might have one to sell you soon...


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaattt! :-x:rodekaart

You haven't received it yet and you're talking about selling it???! Surely you can't be serious! ("I am serious, and don't call me Shirley!" Thank you, Leslie Nielsen! :-d:-d:-d)

Please brvheart, tell me it isn't so!!! :rodekaart

(I'm not overly worried, because once you lay your eyes on this beauty, I think selling it will be the last thing on your mind...) ;-)


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Odie said:


> Don't like your new Froggie?


Funny thing is I don't have it to tell you if I like it...the luster has worn off and honestly I'm at the point I wished I hadn't bought it...


Time4Playnow said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaattt! :-x:rodekaart
> 
> You haven't received it yet and you're talking about selling it???! Surely you can't be serious! ("I am serious, and don't call me Shirley!" Thank you, Leslie Nielsen! :-d:-d:-d)
> 
> ...


Right now in the moment that is what I am feeling, and a lesson well learned - buy from my normal channels and pay the extra to get it when I want it not have my junk held in a vice and watch in agony as everyone and their brothers enjoys a new release and when I finally get mine it's old news.

I'll keep it and do the promised photoshoot then might release it to done lucky WUS member without the wait that I have impatiently suffered


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

That translucent blue carbon band... LOVE IT.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

brvheart said:


> Funny thing is I don't have it to tell you if I like it...the luster has worn off and honestly I'm at the point I wished I hadn't bought it...
> 
> Right now in the moment that is what I am feeling, and a lesson well learned - buy from my normal channels and pay the extra to get it when I want it not have my junk held in a vice and watch in agony as everyone and their brothers enjoys a new release and when I finally get mine it's old news.
> 
> I'll keep it and do the promised photoshoot then might release it to done lucky WUS member without the wait that I have impatiently suffered


If you have a eBay account, you'll probably be able to recover most of your money instead of the "let's make a deal" method here on WUS.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Monday I'm in love 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 2 watches (Huwp, Sphilly)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 1 watch (Deepsea_dweller)

TWO DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 8 watches*


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Hallelujah ! ... Hallelujah ! ... sing Hallelujah! ... the Depthmaster Frogman is here !!!








*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard Greg and welcome to the club  Very happy for you after all the wait. What's your first impression? I know it's already late - but perhaps few thoughts. Enjoy the beauty

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome aboard Greg and welcome to the club  Very happy for you after all the wait. What's your first impression? I know it's already late - but perhaps few thoughts. Enjoy the beauty
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


First impression ?

Geez, I got this & the EcoZilla [1st] within 90 minutes of each other & started taking pic's almost right away ... not great pic's, but pic's. :roll:

Neither package required a signature [really surprising] !!! The Zilla was left at my door [apt] while I was out. I was home for the Frog ... thank God ! o|

So much for 'Free Shipping' ! I think that explains the delivery delay as well. Not so 'Express'. :think:

The Frog ... very substantial ... most previous pic's don't show how well the blue studs & depthmeter pop up colour wise. Nice clean, very 'sharp' watch face. :-!

The blue gel strap lining is also more 'alive' in person but doesn't show well in photo's unless specifically targeted. Usual easy setup for date/time/day, etc. :-!

They could have done blue screws & a blue cover plate inside the sensor grille. :think:

Overall ... worth the wait. :-!:-!:-!

*brvheart* ought to be getting his soon [if it doesn't get stolen off his doorstep] ! Then we'll see some 'PRO' photo's of this model. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's celebrate JohnQ's latest arrival  This thread ( and F17 ) is alive & kicking and plenty more to come of course. Congrats again Greg 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

JohnQFord said:


> *brvheart* ought to be getting his soon [if it doesn't get stolen off his doorstep] ! Then we'll see some 'PRO' photo's of this model. :-!


Yeah right, I'm over this one already...might not even shoot the damn thing at all.

*wind out of sail emoji goes here*

Freaking thing is still sitting in NYC...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

brvheart said:


> Yeah right, I'm over this one already...might not even shoot the damn thing at all.
> 
> *wind out of sail emoji goes here*
> 
> Freaking thing is still sitting in NYC...


But TicTacArea does promise:

"We do take care of the well-packaging for every worldwide shipment we make."

Padded on 3 sides too ! Couldn't find a smaller box, I guess. And remember ... *good things come in small packages ! :-!:-!:-!

*Don't blink !


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

JohnQFord said:


> But TicTacArea does promise:
> 
> "We do take care of the well-packaging for every worldwide shipment we make."
> 
> ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 1 watch (Huwp)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 1 watch (Deepsea_dweller)

TWO DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 9 watches*


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

That's seriously lack of packaging! Consider it's an international shipment and the relatively high value of the Frog. Although, since it's G-Shock, it's likely ok because of the toughness of the watch itself. I've got a Seiko automatic few months ago, and the seller shipped it kind of similar way with the smallest box they can find to fit around the manufacturer's packaging. I was mad, since an auto can easily be damaged. But consider it's only a CONUS shipment and the watch seemed to be fine, I let it go.



JohnQFord said:


> But TicTacArea does promise:
> 
> "We do take care of the well-packaging for every worldwide shipment we make."
> 
> ...


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

Pulled the trigger on the red version. Got it for 825.00 shipped from Klepsoo. They said it will ship in 7-10 days. Hope to have it by the end of the month.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's seriously lack of packaging! Consider it's an international shipment and the relatively high value of the Frog. Although, since it's G-Shock, it's likely ok because of the toughness of the watch itself. I've got a Seiko automatic few months ago, and the seller shipped it kind of similar way with the smallest box they can find to fit around the manufacturer's packaging. I was mad, since an auto can easily be damaged. But consider it's only a CONUS shipment and the watch seemed to be fine, I let it go.


I had a watch packaged similarly once - maybe even LESS protected than the one in JohnQ's pic... (not even sure there was protection on 3 sides of the watch) The box was very small, and somewhere enroute from Hong Kong to here, the box took a really good whack!! :rodekaart The outer box was quite dented in, and inside, even the wooden Protrek box was damaged a little. But thankfully, the watch was okay. I told the seller about it, and suggested he package differently for the future, but doubt he'll make any changes. Incidentally, that was from a Hong Kong Ebay seller that I don't think I had used before. It does seem that EVERY Rakuten seller I have bought from in Japan does packaging VERY well and the watch box inside is extremely well protected. ;-) Guess I'll stick to Rakuten for most of my overseas purchases!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> I had a watch packaged similarly once - maybe even LESS protected than the one in JohnQ's pic... (not even sure there was protection on 3 sides of the watch) The box was very small, and somewhere enroute from Hong Kong to here, the box took a really good whack!! :rodekaart The outer box was quite dented in, and inside, even the wooden Protrek box was damaged a little. But thankfully, the watch was okay. I told the seller about it, and suggested he package differently for the future, but doubt he'll make any changes. Incidentally, that was from a Hong Kong Ebay seller that I don't think I had used before. It does seem that EVERY Rakuten seller I have bought from in Japan does packaging VERY well and the watch box inside is extremely well protected. ;-) Guess I'll stick to Rakuten for most of my overseas purchases!


100% agree. I've had 75 +/- shipments from Rakuten sellers ... always very well packaged & always received 3 to 4 days from the order date or the release date if it was a pre-order. :-!:-!:-!

Amazon ... where the deal has been right ... has great packaging 99% of the time, as well !


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

Just found this review on the GWF-D1000 tonight. One of the best, most informative reviews of any watch I have ever seen.






hope the link works


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm in finally. GWF-D1000B-1AER


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

brvheart said:


> I'm in finally. GWF-1000B-1AER


Yesssssss  Welcome aboard brvheart 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 1 watch (Huwp)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 1 watch (Deepsea_dweller)

TWO DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 10 watches*


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Piowa said:


> GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)
> 
> GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 1 watch (Huwp)
> 
> ...


Woot! I made the top 10!! I am the 9th loser! :-D

Thanks for always keeping track of these Piowa!


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

I received one on Thursday, but had no time to unbox. Let's do that today as I'm getting impatient.

Long story short, I have always wanted a D1000 frog. For the first time, I've been using some kind of automated mechanism I devised to monitor availability and price on a few sites I selected 24x7 and send me alerts when new frog deals are available.

I placed an order on a D1000B exactly 1 month ago via a local merchant, but only after I paid a deposit (not a lion's share of the price, but at least not that kind of sum I would like to surrender by cancelling the order) then I was told I was put on a waiting list instead and my turn would unlikely arrive until October! :-|o|

John and brvheart have waited a month for their blue gems to arrive, but looks like I will have at least 2 more months to go!

On July 6 I received an alert that a new D1000K deal became available from a merchant on Rakuten. It was definitely pricey, in the ballpark of local reseller price I enquired previously (roughly USD$2000), but slightly less and I could use credit card (and essentially get free shipping with my leftover Rakuten points from my previous Mudmaster purchase). Out of frustration, I checked out despite I previously rejected it for the price. I paid the next day by Paypal, and kickstarted a week of waiting ...

The merchant wrote me that the shipment was delayed because they were required to send the frog to my Paypal postal address, but it was apparently incomplete. The city and region fields were missing. I have never changed my postal address on Paypal since around 12 years ago, I made sure the address was fine when I created my Paypal account, and I have received at least 4 Rakuten Paypal shipments in the past all with proper addresses (I retained all the delivery slips so I know). But I suspected Paypal did a round of data cleansing standardising city/region info before they released the new site design, and actually broke my address on file without my knowing it! The merchant refused to add back the region to the address, which I think poses some risk (or latency) to delivery, though there was nothing I could do. Fortunately, it arrived albeit via a slightly tortuous route. Delivery was quick overall, it was more the delay on merchant's part than anything else.

Paypal's support has been extremely unresponsive to my enquiry on the postal address issue. So while I enjoy the safety shopping aspect of Paypal, customer support is truly terrible and that is not my first encounter with terrible Paypal support.

Anyway, enough rant. Time to unbox.









The first time I see this kind of fillers, and the inflation feels strong (unlike some Amazon shipments I received from US, the fillers were mostly deflated by the time I open)









The outer box, intact.









The box opens from the side. As usual, the lid with Japanese manual on top, hiding the actual watch box beneath.









A view of the actual watch box from behind.









The frog awaits on a cushion. The cushion is a lot softer than that you find in typical JDM G boxes. More like a pillow. Maybe because it is so soft the G doesn't wrap snugly on the cushion and was in a topsy-turvy state when I opened the box. Had to fiddle a bit before I took this pic.

Will play with it more and take a few more pics when there's a bit more sun later today. Anyway, I guess DSD's pics pretty much cover most of the watch itself. Maybe I can do a few comparison shots instead.

Overall, this is definitely a collector's piece and I don't plan on actually wearing it and I will likely let it go after a few years. For more practical purpose, I will look forward to the D1000B instead.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

That's sooooo awesome cbkihong Great to get a D1000K-7 companion on F17  Huge congrats. Great shots and pls more as I just have posted only a few here and there. So plenty still to cover. Enjoy the beauty  Well done  Happy weekend


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 2 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkinong)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 1 watch (Huwp)

TWO DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 11 watches*


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

cbkihong said:


> I received one on Thursday, but had no time to unbox. Let's do that today as I'm getting impatient.
> 
> Long story short, I have always wanted a D1000 frog. For the first time, I've been using some kind of automated mechanism I devised to monitor availability and price on a few sites I selected 24x7 and send me alerts when new frog deals are available.
> 
> ...


Your persistence & tenacity in acquiring this rare beauty are to be applauded ! Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!

A little adversity along the way only sweetens the 'victory' of final delivery/receipt ! :think:  [except for brvheart !]


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Piowa, you misspelt my handle ... (I don't mind actually, but fixing it will help me verify the counting posts later to avoid double counting)

Played with it a bit, my early thoughts:

The strap is indeed longer than other Gs I have, including my first frog GW-200TC and GWF-1000. It's longer than my older frogs by around an inch (so the tail is protruding a bit more than I expected, but fine for summers when you tend to wear loose and with more sweat).
The strap is sturdy - it feels even more so than my Mudmaster strap. I have never seen a G strap as thick as this one before.
The blue carbon fiber insert is also seen on the D1000K, but IMO the effect looks nicer on the D1000B due to distractions from the bright colors of the D1000K
Button press on my frog gives a squeaky noise (no, it's not the beeps due to button operation). More of a nuisance than a signal for assembly problem, and could be transient. Need to wait and see.
Overall, it's a nice piece. Frog lovers must have one.

I'll close off for now with the only wrist shot I planned for. Would like to wait for the thing to sync once on the BPC signal tonight and get more sunbathing before I take more shots.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

CBK, corrected, sorry.

Wah_Wah_Wah









GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 1 watch (Huwp)

TWO DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 12 watches*


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

This is the last part of my ICERC frog shots. Wanted to capture EL backlight as well, but the crappy phone camera autofocus simply wouldn't allow me to do it without turning it into a cloud of hazy mess. I hope others will have a chance to do that.









Backplate with inner side of strap









The 3 generations of frogs that I have (don't have any 8250 though). I didn't bother to take out my sunrise purple frog from the box for the shot.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Pls add one Piowa. More shots tomorrow  Thank you










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Pls add one Piowa. More shots tomorrow  Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

brvheart said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thank you brvheart 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

DSD, big congrats !!!

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 2 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 13 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you Piowa Very kind  Btw if I'm not mistaken our member Wah_Wah got 2 D1000K-7 Froggy's  One for go and one for show. Now nobody can say anymore this thread is a slow burner


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Group shot 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Group shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo, DSD!! Congrats on the trio, also!! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Nice photo, DSD!! Congrats on the trio, also!! :-!


Thank you very much T4P 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## GSY (Apr 7, 2009)

Could you kindly send me the info for the California distributor of your blue triple sensors frogman? Thank you - wonderful piece! Enjoy.


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

So, is it me, or are the numbers/digital readout on the GWF-D1000B blue? In certain lights, the digits look like they have a blue tint to them, whereas the GWF-d1000 digits are black.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

paulphilly said:


> So, is it me, or are the numbers/digital readout on the GWF-D1000B blue? In certain lights, the digits look like they have a blue tint to them, whereas the GWF-d1000 digits are black.


Slight blue tint to the B matching the color scheme from what I can see on mine.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

paulphilly said:


> So, is it me, or are the numbers/digital readout on the GWF-D1000B blue? In certain lights, the digits look like they have a blue tint to them, whereas the GWF-d1000 digits are black.


The digits are blue ! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> Slight blue tint to the B matching the color scheme from what I can see on mine.


Agreed.  I wasn't sure at first when looking at mine... but if you put it side-by-side with a G that has black digits, it is easier to see the difference. Certain lighting also makes the tinting more visible.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Agreed.  I wasn't sure at first when looking at mine... but if you put it side-by-side with a G that has black digits, it is easier to see the difference. Certain lighting also makes the tinting more visible.


Totally agree! I did the same thing! Held it next to like 30 others - but that was just because it gave me an excuse to get them out and play


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Joined the club... And my compass button is squeaky too!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah, Clarencek)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 2 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 14 watches*


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 11, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh BTW, I remembered a D1000K not counted yet:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/2016-frogman-whos-sure-3245394-23.html#post32136938


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah, Clarencek, Jomar)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 3 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 16 watches*


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Count me two, one for wear and one for collection.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Count me two, one for wear and one for collection.





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thank you Piowa Very kind  Btw if I'm not mistaken our member Wah_Wah got 2 D1000K-7 Froggy's  One for go and one for show. Now nobody can say anymore this thread is a slow burner




Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 3 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 17 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Piowa  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jomar (Aug 4, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Piowa, the GWF-D1000B I have been waiting for 3 months just arrived. Will you please count it in, too?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cbkihong said:


> Piowa, the GWF-D1000B I have been waiting for 3 months just arrived. Will you please count it in, too?


Wonderful news. Huge congrats & enjoy cbkihong.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

Count me in too.










The White Mule


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Waraelto said:


> Do they have to be on hand or does purchase and awaiting arrival count?!?


On hand. And, no pic no count.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 4 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 18 watches*


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh, Piowa forgot mine ... :-(


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 4 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 17 watches*


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmm ... not sure why Piowa removed my K frog, as I haven't sold anything yet. I should have 2 D1000 frogs now.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry, just misunderstood your post. 
What color is your second frog?

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 4 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

*Together ............................. 18 watches*


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 4 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller 
TWO DEPTH METERS ................ Cbkihong

*Together ............................. 19 watches*


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's mine!





































Piowa, if you would be so kind sir.

Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wonderful addition Mrcrooka1  This counting thread is picking up pace  Huge congrats and enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 4 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller 
TWO DEPTH METERS ................ Cbkihong

*Together ............................. 20 watches*


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wonderful addition Mrcrooka1  This counting thread is picking up pace  Huge congrats and enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks DSD.....lucky number 20 for me! 

Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mrcrooka1 said:


> Thanks DSD.....lucky number 20 for me!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7 Edge using Tapatalk


Yes double congrats Mrcrooka1  I know you're on cloud nine  It's a very cool Froggy. So different compared to the old version. Really an upgrade  Have fun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

20 watches. What a pace.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just 4 show and honouring Mrcrooka's fine addition. More to come here in not so distant future - and thanks to Piowa for keeping track. Really appreciated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Have been looking at this since I first heard about it and finally pulled the triger !!! WOW is this one amazing!















p.s. can anyone tell me how I rotate the pictures so it shows as normal? Thanks


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 4 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller 
TWO DEPTH METERS ................ Cbkihong

*Together ............................. 21 watches*


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

sebvanderm said:


> Have been looking at this since I first heard about it and finally pulled the triger !!! WOW is this one amazing!
> 
> View attachment 9569522
> View attachment 9569562
> ...


Re-size the photo's to about half the size that they are now. From current 1.08MB to 500Kb or so.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

sebvanderm said:


> Have been looking at this since I first heard about it and finally pulled the triger !!! WOW is this one amazing!
> 
> View attachment 9569522
> View attachment 9569562
> ...


Amazing catch  Enjoy the beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Report for duty!

Might need to add the black to complete the trio?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Report for duty!
> 
> Might need to add the black to complete the trio?


Glad you got it & welcome to the club mtb2104  Awesome Froggy - awesome F17 member  Enjoy and wishing you a happy weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, JohnQFord, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 4 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller 
TWO DEPTH METERS ................ Cbkihong, Mtb2104

*Together ............................. 22 watches*


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 4 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule)

THREE DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller 
TWO DEPTH METERS ................ Cbkihong, Mtb2104

*Together ............................. 21 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

En route gents 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> En route gents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!! Congrats DSD!! :-!:-! Now, why doesn't this surprise me?? :think::-d:-d

Look forward to your photos!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Congratulations Tom ! :-!:-!:-! *_







_


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

FOUR DEPTH METERS!!! :roll:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> *Congratulations Tom ! :-!:-!:-! *_
> Thank you Greg
> View attachment 9888218
> _





cbkihong said:


> FOUR DEPTH METERS!!! :roll:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Piowa Pls add - thanks a lot. Better shots Saturday or Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Piowa Pls add - thanks a lot. *Better shots Saturday or Sunday*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're going to hold you to that promise ! :-!

It's the best looking of the 3 releases so far ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 4 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule)

GWF-D1000NV-2 .................... 1 watch (Deepsea_dweller)

FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Deepsea_dweller

TWO DEPTH METERS ................ Cbkihong, Mtb2104

*Together ............................. 22 watches*


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Piowa Pls add - thanks a lot. Better shots Saturday or Sunday


Wrist shots!! And want to see the back strap more clearly (the yellow side). Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cbkihong said:


> Wrist shots!! And want to see the back strap more clearly (the yellow side). Thanks!


Slowly slowly cbkihong 


















Will be opening an entirely new thread next few days - group shots, nature shots etc ..but need some preparation. Just stay put!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone but the band? If so, how difficult with the carbon fiber? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Got one. Need to keep it hidden until I work out what to tell the wife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Stealth shot.

Most expensive piece of diving equipment I own, but I said on this board years ago I'm waiting for Casio to release a Frogman with Aqualand features.

It's really a quality G Shock. I will admit that. It's a watch you need to see in person. Photos do not do it justice. I just need to find a compatible band that is shorter. O ring till then.

Now to sell a few of my other G shocks to make me feel better for forking out this amount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Got one. Need to keep it hidden until I work out what to tell the wife.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is perfect ! :-!:-!:-!

You're in deep water with your wife & the Depth Meter can tell you how deep ! :think:


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

JohnQFord said:


> This is perfect ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> You're in deep water with your wife & the Depth Meter can tell you how deep ! :think:


It doesn't go that deep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casiofool (Jul 16, 2006)

Finally got a GWF-D1000-1ER today. £800 in the shop window here in Glasgow UK but as it was 'Black Friday' I went in and got it for £720 without any effort. Beautiful quality, strap end a wee bit 'sticky outy' but we'll see. Anyone taken their bezel off yet doesn't look easy


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

casiofool said:


> Finally got a GWF-D1000-1ER today. £800 in the shop window here in Glasgow UK but as it was 'Black Friday' I went in and got it for £720 without any effort. Beautiful quality, strap end a wee bit 'sticky outy' but we'll see. Anyone taken their bezel off yet doesn't look easy


Pretty easy. Need two small Allen keys. Once the bolt that runs through the lugs is out, there is a hollow metal tube you need to push out. This tube holds the band and bezel on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tada!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Tada!


Oh yesss  Huge congrats mtb 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Oh yesss  Huge congrats mtb
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Tom!
I was so excited to see it on the shelf, and got it like immediately! Hehe

The navy Gulf V2 looks quite nice too


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Didn't know the buttons are gold!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks Tom!
> I was so excited to see it on the shelf, and got it like immediately! Hehe
> 
> The navy Gulf V2 looks quite nice too


Such an excellent score  Very happy for you  it's a top top release. Real beauty. Will be posting special D-1000 thread ( coming weekend ) Pls join me  In the meantime enjoy  and happy weekend


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 5 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 2 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104)

FOUR DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong,

*Together ............................. 24 watches*


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Piowa said:


> GWF-D1000
> 
> *Together ............................. 24 watches*


Thank you Piowa.


----------



## casiofool (Jul 16, 2006)

bigduke6 said:


> Pretty easy. Need two small Allen keys. Once the bolt that runs through the lugs is out, there is a hollow metal tube you need to push out. This tube holds the band and bezel on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! what I am wondering is how much you need to flex the bezel to get it on and off as the buttons seem to stick out more than the previous model and there are no screws at 3 and 9 o'clock to pull it in close to the case.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Checking in with my newest.

It's a great watch. Probably one of my favorite froggies.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

casiofool said:


> Thanks! what I am wondering is how much you need to flex the bezel to get it on and off as the buttons seem to stick out more than the previous model and there are no screws at 3 and 9 o'clock to pull it in close to the case.


Once the bar securing it in each lug is removed it loosens a bit. I would think relatively easy once the bars removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

clarencek said:


> Checking in with my newest.
> 
> It's a great watch. Probably one of my favorite froggies.


I concur and congrats!
Possibly due to the color combination. It has some "vintage" feel to it IMHO


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 5 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek)

FOUR DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong,

*Together ............................. 25 watches*


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Managed to do some diving today. Compass good, and depth meter accurate 
Fast ascent alarm decent too. Not as sensitive as my computer, which is a good thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

mtb2104 said:


> I concur and congrats!
> Possibly due to the color combination. It has some "vintage" feel to it IMHO


Had I not bought the D1000B earlier I would have got this one instead. Looking at these shots is so itchy ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gents and all Froggy lovers. Most busy season of the year but a quick & complete group shot. More to come within this month


----------



## jomar (Aug 4, 2016)

Count me in my new frog :frog:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 5 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar)

FOUR DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong,

*Together ............................. 26 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just 4 show 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Home made Zulu mod.

More wearable





































One thing I noticed is that the tighter you wear the watch, upward pressure gets put on the bezel by the band.

It is noticeable if you look at where the band meets the bezel, it actually lifts the bezel against the points it connects with the lugs. A noticeable gap opens.

Figured eventually this would break the bezel where it connects to the silver rod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

4 show










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Very interesting!
So you put hollow rods into the lug holes, and loop some fabric into the rod, and eventually use a strap across those fabric loops?



bigduke6 said:


> Home made Zulu mod.
> 
> More wearable
> 
> ...


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Very interesting!
> So you put hollow rods into the lug holes, and loop some fabric into the rod, and eventually use a strap across those fabric loops?


The hollow rods are there. They hold the bezel on. The bolt goes through them.

I just threaded elastic that I got from a sewing shop through the rods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Absolutely love the new navy frogman!!! Was waiting for that and was sure to get it...until I was actually able to get a new GFW-D1000K in London for 800£. Couldnt resist and therefore need to look with a bit of jelousy to all the new owners of the navy frogman ;(. Well dome guys


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

sebvanderm said:


> Absolutely love the new navy frogman!!! Was waiting for that and was sure to get it...until I was actually able to get a new GFW-D1000K in London for 800£. Couldnt resist and therefore need to look with a bit of jelousy to all the new owners of the navy frogman ;(. Well dome guys


800 £ is a crazy low price for the GWF-D1000K-7JR Love The Sea And The Earth 2016! ! That's far less than I have paid for the other 3 D1000s. How did you do that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomar (Aug 4, 2016)

4 show


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 800 £ is a crazy low price for the GWF-D1000K-7JR Love The Sea And The Earth 2016! ! That's far less than I have paid for the other 3 D1000s. How did you do that ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I paid nearly double that price. If you could get it at that price, I would be super jealous ... o|


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cbkihong said:


> Yeah, I paid nearly double that price. If you could get it at that price, I would be super jealous ... o|


Affirmative 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow.. sounds like I got some good deals for my K & NV


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Final product










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

bigduke6 said:


> Final product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you show up close shots from front, side and back?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

The *best gshock evah! Evah, evah! That's "ever" for those wondering what Evah means 
But wow, this has to be seen and handled in person to instantly understand the level of watch this is in. It's hard to believe this is a Casio, just so different- quality wise and build. Well worth the asking price. I wasnt on board with that before, but now I get it.

*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

One thing I have noticed about the D1000 Frog, not sure if anyone else has noticed this... When you switch to a different mode (timer or stopwatch, for ex), and then press and hold the mode button to get back to the Time mode quickly --- the D1000 module swaps back to the std. Time mode VERY fast --- faster than any other G I've seen!! Not sure why this is, but it is noticeably faster than with other Gs.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

For fun


----------



## NathanSr (Nov 14, 2008)

Lets add mine to the count. 1 "B" and 1 "NV"


----------



## petr321 (Feb 2, 2010)

I got one. Standard color. I noticed Casio USA just put the blue one up for sale on there site as of feb 1. And the first 5 buyers get a special statue too.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 5 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR)

FOUR DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR

*Together ............................. 28 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

NathanSr said:


> Lets add mine to the count. 1 "B" and 1 "NV"


2 absolute beauties. Great score & huge congrats NathanSr. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

petr321 said:


> I got one. Standard color. I noticed Casio USA just put the blue one up for sale on there site as of feb 1. And the first 5 buyers get a special statue too.


Great score  Enjoy and welcome to the club


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 6 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR)

FOUR DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR

*Together ............................. 29 watches*


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

The yellow/gold one is NV? Looks like my GWF-1000G.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Snoweagle said:


> The yellow/gold one is NV? Looks like my GWF-1000G.


Very different


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very different


Nice! Still can't afford one for now, will stick to my old 1000G. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Snoweagle said:


> Nice! Still can't afford one for now, will stick to my old 1000G. ;-)


Yeah this can wait indeed Snowesgle and you're not so crazy after this little Froggy's. Also no limited edition ( but Japanese only market ? ) so this Navy will be around for many years to come. Wonder how the price will be evolving.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah this can wait indeed Snowesgle and you're not so crazy after this little Froggy's. Also no limited edition ( but Japanese only market ? ) so this Navy will be around for many years to come. Wonder how the price will be evolving.


I see, only got one is limited right? The one with the Love the Sea and Earth or something like that?

Actually I like the D1000B as my favorite color is blue, handled it previously and it's gorgeous! But it's also heavier.


----------



## Epal2Apol (Nov 22, 2016)

I want to join please!
Here's mine (just the ordinary black color). Nothing fancy, but this watch is absolutely beautiful.
Thanks to ebay, I got mine for half the MSRP price.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 7 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR)

FOUR DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR

*Together ............................. 30 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Epal2Apol said:


> I want to join please!
> Here's mine (just the ordinary black color). Nothing fancy, but this watch is absolutely beautiful.
> Thanks to ebay, I got mine for half the MSRP price.


Well done. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Snoweagle said:


> I see, only got one is limited right? The one with the Love the Sea and Earth or something like that?
> 
> Actually I like the D1000B as my favorite color is blue, handled it previously and it's gorgeous! But it's also heavier.


Yes the GWF D1000K-7if is limited ( think 1500 pics or so ) So still plenty are availableThe whole built is different Snoweagle. Simply a totally new generation. Not just a touch-up. Try to check one at the stores if you got the chance - then you know what I mean. More compact, solid, advanced etc


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes the GWF D1000K-7if is limited ( think 1500 pics or so ) So still plenty are availableThe whole built is different Snoweagle. Simply a totally new generation. Not just a touch-up. Try to check one at the stores if you got the chance - then you know what I mean. More compact, solid, advanced etc


Yes it's indeed more solid but my 'Vitamin Ms' $ are still not enough to harbor a purchase. Will see in future, perhaps more great models/collabs will be available then.


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

Is the GWF-D1000B-1 model more stealth than the GWF-D1000-1 model? I notice the wording on the bezel is blue on the blue model, and appears to be darker (i.e. less noticeable?). I really wish they made a stealth model of this, but trying to figure out which one is less noticeable on the wrist. It appears the black model has overly white lettering, which is a turn-off to me. Keep in mind, I love my GPW1000T for its stealthiness, so kind of interested in that look, maybe they will release a stealth model soon, who knows.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have decided to sell mine. Just too big for any other wear than diving. Wish it was a bit smaller  
I have put on Ebay, starting price 499,if anyone interested. My id imeygirl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi Piowa some 4 u 










GWF D1000MB-3jf


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Hi Piowa some 4 u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats DSD, very nice!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure if the count for these is still active or not, Piowa. If it is, please add my GWF-D1000NV-2.

Also don't know if the count represents what we currently own, or have owned.... But I've sold my D1000B-1. Just one Depth Meter in the stable now. ;-)

Thanks Piowa!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats DSD, very nice!!! :-!:-!:-!


Thanks so much T4P, very happy, and congrats on your beautiful Navy as well. Great score! Enjoy


----------



## TTR350 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ok... here another blue guy for the list.... 😊


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 7 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow)

GWF D1000MB-3 ................... 1 watches (Deepsea_dweller)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Time4Playnow

*Together ............................. 33 watches*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

T4PN,

I'd really like to know your reasoning for selling the D1000B and keeping the D1000NV. As you know I'm interested in both (with daily changes in which of the two I lean slightly more towards) so I think someone who already had both and then sold one of them can help make up my mind. I've set aside a "frog fund" but I'm not planning to get more than one, since I now love to wear my old GW-200 again after I replaced the bezel and battery. Was it because the D1000B was too "stealthy"? 

Pros of the D1000NV for me:
It is navy blue 
The LCD has a slight blue tint (but this seems to also be the case with the D1000B)
Gold lettering and gold "G-Eye"

Cons of the D1000NV for me:
The bright yellow underside of the band would be tough to keep clean and in its original color, since I'm planning to abuse the watch
The buckle is brushed instead of PVD finished 
My GW-200-2 is also navy blue


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> T4PN,
> 
> I'd really like to know your reasoning for selling the D1000B and keeping the D1000NV. As you know I'm interested in both (with daily changes in which of the two I lean slightly more towards) so I think someone who already had both and then sold one of them can help make up my mind. I've set aside a "frog fund" but I'm not planning to get more than one, since I now love to wear my old GW-200 again after I replaced the bezel and battery. Was it because the D1000B was too "stealthy"?
> 
> ...


It's more like, my reasoning for selling the D1000B and "getting" the 1000NV. You would probably not guess why. I'll be 100% honest here. I sold the 1000B because I did not wear it much. I did not wear it much because the fit was not as good as it is on most of my other Gs. That is, sometimes I am between holes on the strap (as I was on the GWF-1000), and also, the way the case and strap are designed, the D1000 does not conform to my wrist nearly as well as, say, the Mudmaster.

Now I know what you're thinking. ;-) If I sold the D1000B for those reasons, why in blazes did I then get the 1000NV??? Well once again, honesty -- I did not set out to get it. (it just JUMPED into my shopping cart and an involuntary reaction caused my trigger finger to be pulled!! :rodekaart:-d:-d:-d) Thing was, when the 1000NV was first released, I was blown away by the color scheme. I'm a BIG navy fan on Gs, AND I just love bright yellow. That combo on the NV just blew me away. I did not get one when it was first released probably because I had gotten too many other Gs at the time. So I kind of put it in the back of my mind. So then AFTER I sold the 1000B, one night I was innocently browsing Rakuten (sometimes my fingers don't know what they're doing on the keyboard! :-d) when I stumbled across the NV at a really good price! I thought about it and decided I would be lucky to get it at that price again, if not now. I reasoned that, for the color scheme on this Frog, it would be worth it to own it, even IF the fit is not quite what I like. For what it's worth, it has not come off of my wrist much in the short time I've owned it.  Unsure if I will add any other D1000s in the future or not, but I decided that I had to have at least ONE in the collection.

My thoughts on the NV vs. the 1000B. The 1000B colors are much more subtle, obviously, but nicely done. The carbon fiber is visible in the blue underside of the strap - unlike on the NV. I do prefer the black PVD finish on the buckle and keeper. But overall, I much prefer the navy/gold/yellow highlights on the NV. Yes I'm glad I bought it and despite the non-optimal fit, it is still worth it IMO. It looks AMAZING on the wrist!! (pics cannot do it justice) I do plan to wear it a lot, we'll see what happens. Unlike you, I am not worried about the yellow underside of the strap. If it gets dirty, I'll find a way to clean it. But it is the UNDERside of the strap, after all, so the overall looks of the watch will not be tarnished when it's on the wrist.

BTW, I also just recently got a navy GPW-1000-2A (which I RE-bought after selling one nearly a year ago, cause I missed it too much!) - again, the colors were the main draw for me. That navy resin looks fantastic. And for what it's worth here, that GPW has a bright orange underside of the strap, which I ALSO love! 

I don't know if this helps you at all, but this was why I did what I did. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! :-!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Good point about the carbon fiber weave being not visible on the NV (I also noticed that when I tried it). In your photos the yellow part of the strap is actually a bit orange-y which in my opinion is actually better looking than the real yellow color (now that's another discussion entirely ). I like colorful G-Shocks too but nothing too bright - I'm still a bit conservative regarding colors I'm afraid. In fact I have nothing bright colored in my collection right now except for some NATO straps and yeah, I can probably use some nice colors in my life!

Here's an awful shot of my awfully gloomy collection, minus the Seiko SNDA59. It will surely benefit from a D1000NV!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> Good point about the carbon fiber weave being not visible on the NV (I also noticed that when I tried it). In your photos the yellow part of the strap is actually a bit orange-y which in my opinion is actually better looking than the real yellow color (now that's another discussion entirely ). I like colorful G-Shocks too but nothing too bright - I'm still a bit conservative regarding colors I'm afraid. In fact I have nothing bright colored in my collection right now except for some NATO straps and yeah, I can probably use some nice colors in my life!
> 
> Here's an awful shot of my awfully gloomy collection, minus the Seiko SNDA59. *It will surely benefit from a D1000NV!*


I agree!! Your collection would surely benefit from a 1000NV! 

I'm still scratching my head about you saying the yellow part of the NV strap is a bit "orange-y"!??? Not to my eye it isn't - just a loud beautiful yellow! Maybe the pics do not show it true to color.

You may be conservative in your color choices. The nice thing is, the 1000NV and the GPW-1000-2A LOOK conservative when on the wrist (except for the part of the strap sticking out on the NV!), cause the loud color only really shows a lot when you take it off the wrist. So it's kinda the best of both worlds, IMO. ;-)

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I was talking about this pic right here (sorry for stealing it, it's because I value your posts highly especially all the photos you took)









If the yellow in person was exactly that shade or just a slight bit darker (which it isn't - the real thing is loud and bright yellow), there would have been no contest. But I think I've made my decision. Thanks for responding to my ramblings - I feel like I was just looking for an enabler and you did a perfect job lol.


----------



## 20hemi10 (Dec 14, 2013)

My GWF-D1000B-1JF reporting in.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> I was talking about this pic right here (sorry for stealing it, it's because I value your posts highly especially all the photos you took)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could help! :-d

So are you going with the NV?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The answer is a resounding YES ! :^) 

Thank you everyone but especially DSD and T4PN.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> It's more like, my reasoning for selling the D1000B and "getting" the 1000NV. You would probably not guess why. I'll be 100% honest here. I sold the 1000B because I did not wear it much. I did not wear it much because the fit was not as good as it is on most of my other Gs. That is, sometimes I am between holes on the strap (as I was on the GWF-1000), and also, the way the case and strap are designed, the D1000 does not conform to my wrist nearly as well as, say, the Mudmaster.


Are the holes on the Frogman GWF-D1000 and GWF-1000 straps farther apart than those on the Mudmaster and Rangeman?


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Now that is a great question. I wore both the 1000 and the D1000 on the 4th hole from the watch head, but the 1000 has more overhang, causing the watch to flop around more. My wrist is 7-7.25" but the shape is more oval than flat, so the appearance of the 1000's overhang is even more exaggerated. The D1000 on the other hand was very comfy in the short time that I tried it.

An old tasteless photo from 2012:


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

GaryK30 said:


> Are the holes on the Frogman GWF-D1000 and GWF-1000 straps farther apart than those on the Mudmaster and Rangeman?


Yes, definitely. Among them, for me GWF-1000 would wear more snugly compared with GWF-D1000.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

BTW, I don't want to buy a 3rd D1000, your NV shots are so tempting ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 7 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow)

GWF D1000MB-3 ................... 1 watches (Deepsea_dweller)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Time4Playnow

*Together ............................. 34 watches*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Few more pics of my D1000NV.  BTW, I saw a claim that the "Master in Navy Blue" series was inspired by military colors. Whether that's the Japan, U.S., or some other military, I guess it doesn't matter. But the thought did occur to me that the U.S. Navy Blue Angels' colors are Navy and Yellow.....just 'sayin. ;-)

I will also add that Casio put a lot of detail into this one. Even the tops of the BUTTONS are polished (yeah, only the edge of them is visible), and you can sometimes see this as you are viewing the watch on your wrist. (of course, not to mention the DLC bezel) If there is such a thing as a "high-end" digital, the D1000 is it!! It even LOOKS expensive!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sooooo nice T4P. Love it and again so glad that you like the Froggy a lot. Thanks 4 sharing 









[ image by navyblueangles ]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

4 sharing


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Few more pics of my D1000NV.  BTW, I saw a claim that the "Master in Navy Blue" series was inspired by military colors. Whether that's the Japan, U.S., or some other military, I guess it doesn't matter. But the thought did occur to me that the U.S. Navy Blue Angels' colors are Navy and Yellow.....just 'sayin. ;-)
> 
> I will also add that Casio put a lot of detail into this one. Even the tops of the BUTTONS are polished (yeah, only the edge of them is visible), and you can sometimes see this as you are viewing the watch on your wrist. (of course, not to mention the DLC bezel) If there is such a thing as a "high-end" digital, the D1000 is it!! It even LOOKS expensive!


Yes, Blue Angels colors! Very nice.

My Citizen AT8020-03L says hi to your Frog.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, Blue Angels colors! Very nice.
> 
> My Citizen AT8020-03L says hi to your Frog.
> 
> View attachment 11419914


Very nice Citizen, Gary. I used to own it...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just few quick shots b4 heading to work


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice Citizen, Gary. I used to own it...


Thanks, T4PN. It's the only radio-controlled watch I have that's not a G or a Pro Trek.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

A much better pic courtesy of Monochrome Watches:









Navy blue with yellow accents is definitely a striking combination, here's a Seiko I have which sports such a scheme. In fact having owned the Seiko is probably what attracted me to the NV's similar coloring in the first place. I do realize this is a Frogman thread but we all need some enabling here and there...


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello, here it is my GWF D1000-1. Count me in 👍!









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Speedsterescu said:


> Hello, here it is my GWF D1000-1. Count me in !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> The answer is a resounding YES ! :^)
> 
> Thank you everyone but especially DSD and T4PN.


You're very welcome


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 8 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 1 watches (Deepsea_dweller)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Time4Playnow

*Together ............................. 35 watches*


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Got the strong feeling the next one will be a mainly red or yellow one 









( image by Piowa )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

4 show  Happy weekend gents









( Rugby 7s Hong Kong 8 April )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

All in one


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 13 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 8 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 1 watches (Deepsea_dweller)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Time4Playnow

*Together ............................. 36 watches*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> All in one


You just pulled my trigger!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> You just pulled my trigger!


Yessssss


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

That marine blue is amazing. It never stops.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> That marine blue is amazing. It never stops.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

( credit: background photo by Peter Lindbergh )


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I just got my GWF-D1000B. Does anyone know if the keeper is DLC coated or ion plated? I noticed that its coated with something black.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Please add me to the list with my NV! Still no serious photos yet, though - might have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Please add me to the list with my NV! Still no serious photos yet, though - might have to wait until tomorrow.


For the time being I'll help you out 










That's what Froggy buddies are for


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 14 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 8 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 1 watches (Deepsea_dweller)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Time4Playnow

*Together ............................. 38 watches*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> For the time being I'll help you out
> 
> That's what Froggy buddies are for


Haha! I feel you would be a very great guy to have a beer or coffee with. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still the only one here on F17. Come on guys


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

If they made an earthen color - desert tan or light earthy grey for example - I would probably be all over it. Teal and white? That would be very difficult to keep clean, even more so than my navy blue and yellow NV, unless one plans to only wear it around the house. I imagine this is what everyone else also feels. At least you get to be the only one on f17 to own one until now |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> If they made an earthen color - desert tan or light earthy grey for example - I would probably be all over it. Teal and white? That would be very difficult to keep clean, even more so than my navy blue and yellow NV, unless one plans to only wear it around the house. I imagine this is what everyone else also feels. At least you get to be the only one on f17 to own one until now |>


There will be soon more on F17. Very sure.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Still the only one here on F17. Come on guys


This reminds me of a color Chevy used on cars and trucks in the 1950s. I think it looks cool, and it's certainly an uncommon color for Gs.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GTR83 said:


> If they made an earthen color - desert tan or light earthy grey for example - I would probably be all over it. Teal and white? That would be very difficult to keep clean, even more so than my navy blue and yellow NV, unless one plans to only wear it around the house. I imagine this is what everyone else also feels. At least you get to be the only one on f17 to own one until now |>


I like that Marine Blue Frog, but yes, it isn't even so much that I'd worry about getting it dirty, as accidentally rubbing it against the wrong thing and getting a big black mark or something on that beautiful resin.

Anyhow, my bigger watch purchases now are coming from funds of watches that I sell. I went on a selling spree for my Navy D1000 Frog and had it paid for before it even arrived. But, I don't plan to do that again anytime soon. So any other Frog I might wish to get is going to be far down the road. But also, I'm content at this point having just a couple of Frogs. Still have my titanium GWF-T1030A-1 and it's awesome. That along with my NV make me pretty happy where Frogs are concerned... 

So DSD, you will have to carry the torch for us on this one for now! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> I like that Marine Blue Frog, but yes, it isn't even so much that I'd worry about getting it dirty, as accidentally rubbing it against the wrong thing and getting a big black mark or something on that beautiful resin.
> 
> Anyhow, my bigger watch purchases now are coming from funds of watches that I sell. I went on a selling spree for my Navy D1000 Frog and had it paid for before it even arrived. But, I don't plan to do that again anytime soon. So any other Frog I might wish to get is going to be far down the road. But also, I'm content at this point having just a couple of Frogs. Still have my titanium GWF-T1030A-1 and it's awesome. That along with my NV make me pretty happy where Frogs are concerned...
> 
> So DSD, you will have to carry the torch for us on this one for now! :-!


Thanks T4P. I will and I know one is incoming on F17 in not so distant future Thanks for your fine response and I'm sure ( as usual ) sooner or later you will be joining in  As Gary mentioned, it's really great colour. So yes of course no complain that all Froggy's are just plain boring. Casio did a great job and it looks even better in real life. Looking forward to all your acquisitions


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Come on DSD, we also need to get some Seikos, can't keep buying only Frogmen... :-d

I really love the Navy Frog. During the photo shoot a friend tried out the Scallop Seiko I also brought and he liked it very much - dropped his jaw a bit when I told him the price (as in he felt it is too cheap for a watch that is about as good as a Rolex to his eyes), and his jaw went even further down for the complete opposite reason when I also told him the price of the Frog. Hahahaha!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

My new Frog 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Eggsy said:


> My new Frog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Big congrats


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Eggsy said:


> My new Frog
> 
> 
> 
> ...





brvheart said:


> Welcome to the club


Eggsy & brvheart 
Pls remember WRUW Froggy Friday tomorrow


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Every day is a Froggy day since I got mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

After wearing the navy blue Seiko for work, here's what I'm wearing for the evening - it's been on my wrist since I got home at lunchtime, actually. I suspect this will go on until tomorrow.

Starting to think the Seiko mini-Tuna and the Frogman could be the only two watches in my collection... Need help to exorcise those impure thoughts! :-d


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

They won't be for sure!
Depending on your preference, we can poison you appropriately 



GTR83 said:


> Starting to think the Seiko mini-Tuna and the Frogman could be the only two watches in my collection...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> They won't be for sure!
> Depending on your preference, we can poison you appropriately


Yes we will - again again & again until GTR got at least two D1000. It ain't over yet


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes we will - again again & again until GTR got at least two D1000. It ain't over yet


I'm thinking of adding another...no idea why...I don't hardly wear the One I have...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

brvheart said:


> I'm thinking of adding another...no idea why...I don't hardly wear the One I have...


Loving it brvheart. That's the Froggy love spirit. Just wait a bit - definitely few more new releases ( 2,3? ) this year. Rumours rumours there might be a red one with black inner band and yeah of course hoping for a yellow one


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 14 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 9 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 1 watches (Deepsea_dweller)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Time4Playnow

*Together ............................. 39 watches*


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Loving it brvheart. That's the Froggy love spirit. Just wait a bit - definitely few more new releases ( 2,3? ) this year. Rumours rumours there might be a red one with black inner band and yeah of course hoping for a yellow one


Red with black inner band? That sounds awesome! The reverse of the GWF-1000BS then. Not sure if I would be able to resist!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Since it's the only one ( so far ) on F17

















Friday night Ferry ride


----------



## jomar (Aug 4, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Since it's the only one ( so far ) on F17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you are not alone count me in with my new D1000MB


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 14 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 9 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 2 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Time4Playnow

*Together ............................. 40 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jomar said:


> you are not alone count me in with my new D1000MB


Well done jomar


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

If there is ever a Frogman D1000 in greenish grey or light olive green (and not in the typical camo/two tone styles) I will probably go all nuts over it. Something like the Kermit mods that K&L did in the past.

A link to his drop dead handsome Frog.
Another custom GWF1000 Frogman - Page 3


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Knock knock Piowa kindly count me in for a Basic black one.thanks


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

STavros78 said:


> Knock knock Piowa kindly count me in for a Basic black one.thanks


Stavros, when it comes to the D1000 Frog, there is no such thing as a "basic" one! :-d;-)


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Add me as well please (;


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

STavros78 said:


> Knock knock Piowa kindly count me in for a Basic black one.thanks


Wonderful news STravros. Very happy for you. Enjoy - It's a wonderful Froggy and as T4P said there's no basic D1000 Have fun and have a super weekend


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know if you guys saw this, but a pretty cool pic from gshock_jp on Instagram:


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Guess I never got put on the list. Put me down for a "basic" black.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow a total of 40 something watches... 
I feel like I'm part of an elite club (;


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Updated group shot 








Sweet catch


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know if you guys saw this, but a pretty cool pic from gshock_jp on Instagram:


I posted about that this am - the G Shock Project - glad to see it pop up here - at least I know I am not the only one that saw it


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm ashamed to post my lame pictures after Deepsea_dweller'# perfect photos...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> I posted about that this am - the G Shock Project - glad to see it pop up here - at least I know I am not the only one that saw it


p.s. That's either a REALLY BIG Frogman.......or a VERY small shark!! :-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

watchw said:


> I'm ashamed to post my lame pictures after Deepsea_dweller'# perfect photos...


No no watchw Don't be ! Besides owning the Froggy is the most important thing - not the photo. Love your sunny summer Bergamot? shot. Nicely done. Have a good time


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Stavros, when it comes to the D1000 Frog, there is no such thing as a "basic" one! :-d;-)





Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wonderful news STravros. Very happy for you. Enjoy - It's a wonderful Froggy and as T4P said there's no basic D1000 Have fun and have a super weekend


Thank u guys.Yeah indeed no basic thing in this elite beast of the oceans


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

STavros78 said:


> Thank u guys.Yeah indeed no basic thing in this elite beast of the oceans


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

A newborn Froggie on-board!









;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

leets said:


> A newborn Froggie on-board!
> 
> View attachment 12351567
> 
> ...


Leets let's see the beauty


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

.. ok never mind leets... yesterday's match


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

My new Aqua-marine beauty has arrived!! 

Piowa, please add a GWF-D1000MB-3JF for me! :-!

The ultra-high humidity where I live won't even let me take photos outside at the moment - lens gets fogged up. Did I mention that I HATE the Summer weather in Maryland??!!! Well I do.

Many more pics coming once I can take them outdoors!!! :-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> My new Aqua-marine beauty has arrived!!
> 
> Piowa, please add a GWF-D1000MB-3JF for me! :-!
> 
> ...


It's bedtime in HK ( so late already ) but still enough time sending huge congrats across the ocean to T4P Enjoy the beauty and welcome to the MB-3 club Have fun! Catching up tomorrow. Bye for now


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Until I can take some outdoor pics, here are some more from indoors.... ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Turns out I was able to get a few quick outdoor pics!


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Turns out I was able to get a few quick outdoor pics!


Super Congraaaats.This colourway sure has a WOW factor.Enjoy it and shoot us many many of ur top quality pics:-!
i love the anodized tint of the sensor


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

STavros78 said:


> Super Congraaaats.This colourway sure has a WOW factor.Enjoy it and shoot us many many of ur top quality pics:-!
> *i love the anodized tint of the sensor*


Thanks Stavros!! I too really like the color of the sensor cover!! :-! Not sure if it came thru in the pics, but when looking at it directly from the side, it has a cool greenish hue. It looks more multi-colored along the top edge.

I would also say of the resin color in general..... In some photos I've seen of the MB online (maybe even mine! LOL), the resin appears to be a "baby blue" hue. However, in person it appears to be more of an Aqua-marine or turquoise color. Not straight blue, IMO. But it looks sharp!

Check out this description of the colorway of the MB, from a Rakuten page. Pretty cool!!:

"It is the environment that is severe so as that the ocean is opposite to the beauty and keeps out general divers. In the tough environment, I entrusted beautiful emerald green / blue with the feeling of awe to the sea which support crew of technical diver and them who performed a cave and a stalactite cave, the investigation into submerged vessel held. GWF-D1000MB with the waterproofing performance for the ISO standard 200m diving *adopts emerald blue in base color. I put the white gray that imaged the sandy area of the bottom of the sea together on the back of the band. In addition, I put the IP processing that expressed a glitter of the sunlight to show from the water for the sensor cover of the position at 3:00 and expressed the underwater world by a color.*"


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Huge congrats TPN!!!! Wear that beauty in good health!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

A lot to read and to check T4P. Catching up later ... in the meantime huge congrats. Fantastic shots and presentation. Enjoy the beauty. So glad you love it. It's so different  Talk to u later


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

No doubt, that's the nicest D1000 color! 
Love it.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I liked these two pics and wanted to put them here!


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> I liked these two pics and wanted to put them here!


Amazing i will take the right one so that i can leave u on honeymoon with the MB;-):-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> I liked these two pics and wanted to put them here!


So busy T4P. Sorry for not catching up :-( Love the pair. Great shots. I guess your honeymoon will last for quite some time. Enjoy


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 14 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 11 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR

*Together ............................. 43 watches*


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

GWF-D1000B-1DR

I don't know if I should be counted as yet. Sure, I paid cash and have it in hand, but I consider this on a strictly probationary basis.

If I like it enough and if I can sell enough to balance the cost, I may keep it. So far, it's not unwearable, much better than the GWF-1000.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Phreddo said:


> GWF-D1000B-1DR
> 
> I don't know if I should be counted as yet. Sure, I paid cash and have it in hand, but I consider this on a strictly probationary basis.
> 
> If I like it enough and if I can sell enough to balance the cost, I may keep it. So far, it's not unwearable, much better than the GWF-1000.


Beautiful piece. Congrats.

Just curious. what makes it more wearable than the GWF-1000? Isn't it larger?


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful piece. Congrats.
> 
> Just curious. what makes it more wearable than the GWF-1000? Isn't it larger?


I talked about this in the "incoming" thread.

Basically, the geometry of the back and the strap attachment are different, so this one lays flatter and hugs my wrist better.

The GWF-1000 was more "wobbly," so there was a LOT of empty space between the wrist and strap. The strap flared more, and the back stuck out more.

For comparison.

D1000








GWF-1000


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Phreddo said:


> I talked about this in the "incoming" thread.
> 
> Basically, the geometry of the back and the strap attachment are different, so this one lays flatter and hugs my wrist better.
> 
> The GWF-1000 was more "wobbly," so there was a LOT of empty space between the wrist and strap. The strap flared more, and the back stuck out more.


Really good to know. Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent score Phreddo


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

What's a realistic power reserve period for a D1000 Frogman, how many months of use from full to empty?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

watchw said:


> What's a realistic power reserve period for a D1000 Frogman, how many months of use from full to empty?


According to the manual:

Power Supply:
Solar panel and one rechargeable battery
Approximate battery operating time: 7 months (from full charge to Level 4) under the following 
conditions:
• Alarm: 10 seconds/day
• Light: 1.5 seconds/day
• Time calibration receive: 4 minutes/day
• Display on 18 hours/day, sleep mode 6 hours/day
• Direction reading: 20 times/month (60 seconds continuous reading)
• Diving: 50 dives/year
- Water depth measurement: 73 minutes (60 minutes diving)/dive
- Light: 3.0 seconds (two 1.5-second operations)/dive
- Rapid Ascent Alarm: 5 seconds/dive
Approximate battery life can be shortened by more frequent light operation.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 15 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 11 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR

*Together ............................. 44 watches*


----------



## Ian_D (Mar 5, 2014)

Ladies and gents, I am the very happy new owner of a recently acquired GWF-D1000B. It has rarely left my wrist the past three days, although I have to confess that I don't shower with it...

I am in the process of making a major career change that also involves moving back to my home country and living at the coast. Regular recreational snorkeling and diving will again be part of my life before the end of the year. This is a good reason as any why this great watch turned out to be a (albeit belated) 50'th birthday gift from my lovely wife. Let the good times roll!


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Ian_D said:


> Ladies and gents, I am the very happy new owner of a recently acquired GWF-D1000B. It has rarely left my wrist the past three days, although I have to confess that I don't shower with it...
> 
> I am in the process of making a major career change that also involves moving back to my home country and living at the coast. Regular recreational snorkeling and diving will again be part of my life before the end of the year. This is a good reason as any why this great watch turned out to be a (albeit belated) 50'th birthday gift from my lovely wife. Let the good times roll!
> 
> View attachment 12424253


Well good on you Ian.
Best Wishes with the transition.


----------



## Ian_D (Mar 5, 2014)

MainePorsche said:


> Well good on you Ian.
> Best Wishes with the transition.


Thank you very much, I appreciate the good wishes.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Ian_D said:


> Thank you very much, I appreciate the good wishes.


Men at our age and station appreciate all - the good, and the difficult.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

The Frogman Cometh.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 11 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR

*Together ............................. 46 watches*


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Please add my beater D  to the list. Thanks!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 12 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR

*Together ............................. 47 watches*


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Piowa,
Thank you.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MainePorsche said:


> The Frogman Cometh.


Welcome to the club  Great catch


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Piowa said:


> GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D)
> 
> GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 12 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman)
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Posted in wrong thread. Please nuke.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just 4 show ❤️









Great weekend everyone


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Got mine first bnib Frogman today 









Only thing...its quite long the watch band of the gwf-q1000 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Adam020 said:


> Got mine first bnib Frogman today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Adam  Congrats & enjoy


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Deepsea i Will definitly. I just ordered an rubber keeper to hold the long band

And many thanks to eBay seller: collector-gshock 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats!
By the way if i leave the tide graph instead of the day, like in the picture , does it consume more energy from the battery?


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

No idea watchw, i think its a minimum battery consumption


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 13 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR

*Together ............................. 48 watches*


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

WoW deepsea_dweller you got all the 5


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 17 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 13 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR

*Together ............................. 49 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kurt Behm said:


>


Cool Kurt. You gonna like it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Adam020 said:


> WoW deepsea_dweller you got all the 5


Thanks Adam


----------



## Adrian_D (Sep 4, 2017)

Two D1000 and counting ...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 13 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104)

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Adrian_D

*Together ............................. 51 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Adrian_D said:


> View attachment 12518003
> 
> Two D1000 and counting ...


Yeah keep them coming


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Just adding a pic of my new GWF-D1000B-1JF. 

Piowa, my count is already accurate. I used to own the D1000B but for some stupid reason sold it... Now I've re-gained my senses and bought it again. ;-):-d

My trio of D1000s is shown below. :-!


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just adding a pic of my new GWF-D1000B-1JF.
> 
> Piowa, my count is already accurate. I used to own the D1000B but for some stupid reason sold it... Now I've re-gained my senses and bought it again. ;-):-d
> 
> My trio of D1000s is shown below. :-!


Hey, hey Guy...
Looking good..


----------



## csdkw (Apr 30, 2006)

Frog Jelly 

Regards,
csdkw


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just adding a pic of my new GWF-D1000B-1JF.
> 
> Piowa, my count is already accurate. I used to own the D1000B but for some stupid reason sold it... Now I've re-gained my senses and bought it again. ;-):-d
> 
> My trio of D1000s is shown below. :-!


Yes babyGreat trio ❤️Awesome T4P and so fast  Enjoy Its such a fine Froggy.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 13 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Adrian_D

*Together ............................. 52 watches*


----------



## ShockWatcher (Aug 10, 2017)

2 ICERC Frogs

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 13 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher

*Together ............................. 54 watches*


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey my Froggy family. I will be joining you with the beautiful GWF-D1000-MB very soon, just waiting on some extra fundage to come through on a previous sale. I just seemed to really like this model lately, I didn't at first but it has grown on me. My GWF-1000's need some new company😉
Mike


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

desire68 said:


> Hey my Froggy family. I will be joining you with the beautiful GWF-D1000-MB very soon, just waiting on some extra fundage to come through on a previous sale. I just seemed to really like this model lately, I didn't at first but it has grown on me. My GWF-1000's need some new company
> Mike











Excellent choice Mike Congrats


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

desire68 said:


> Hey my Froggy family. I will be joining you with the beautiful GWF-D1000-MB very soon, just waiting on some extra fundage to come through on a previous sale. I just seemed to really like this model lately, I didn't at first but it has grown on me. My GWF-1000's need some new company
> Mike


Never thought I'd see you here again Mike. By a previous sale, do you mean one of your bikes? LoL

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Where can you find this jelly, how's the quality? Thanks. 


csdkw said:


> Frog Jelly
> 
> Regards,
> csdkw


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Never thought I'd see you here again Mike. By a previous sale, do you mean one of your bikes? LoL
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Speaking of which ... where have you been GTR


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey man, I can't leave this place, I may take long breaks but I'll never leave lol. 
I got into custom knives(man, if you think watches can be expensive) and I've just sold one. It was a Medford Praetorian Ti, I'm just waiting for the rest of the funds to come through and I'm buying an MB to add to the collection.
pics when it arrives.
Mike.



GTR83 said:


> Never thought I'd see you here again Mike. By a previous sale, do you mean one of your bikes? LoL
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Speaking of which ... where have you been GTR


Been close... I have stopped buying watches for the past few months and gotten various EDC stuff instead as per desire68's instructions! Haha


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

GTR83 said:


> Been close... I have stopped buying watches for the past few months and gotten various EDC stuff instead as per desire68's instructions! Haha


Will the November craze give you enough momentum to buy again?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Been close... I have stopped buying watches for the past few months and gotten various EDC stuff instead as per desire68's instructions! Haha


Oh I c


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey peeps,
D1000-MB has shipped. I should have it in a couple of weeks. D1000-B will join the same journey in a couple of weeks. I'm seriously excited😂😂😂
Mike


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

desire68 said:


> Hey peeps,
> D1000-MB has shipped. I should have it in a couple of weeks. D1000-B will join the same journey in a couple of weeks. I'm seriously excited???
> Mike


You mean these two?? :think::-d:-d

Here are a couple pics to ADD to your excitement! :-!


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

D1000-MB is the best looking color of ALL the Frogmans! 


Time4Playnow said:


> You mean these two?? :think::-d:-d
> 
> Here are a couple pics to ADD to your excitement! :-!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

These se are the ones. I love the MB but I couldn't ignore the B.
Thanks for the pics, I never get fed up of seeing pics of fantastic frogs.
Mike



watchw said:


> D1000-MB is the best looking color of ALL the Frogmans!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks T4P. Love the pics and I will be joining you soon.
Mike.


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

GWF-D1000B-1JF!!!
View attachment 12621321


----------



## Dave B (Nov 30, 2008)

Thought I'd better add mine to the list :-!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

My two have now shipped! I'll be joining you guys soon, very soon.
Mike


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 19 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 3 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher

*Together ............................. 56 watches*


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is the first of my two. Marine Blue reporting in.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 19 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher

*Together ............................. 57 watches*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

desire68 said:


> Here is the first of my two. Marine Blue reporting in.


Congrats!!! :-! Looks great. Sooo....what do you think of it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

desire68 said:


> Here is the first of my two. Marine Blue reporting in.


Big congratsFine catch desire68 Only the fourth on F17


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I absolutely love it. The looks the functionality and the weight. It's an awesome piece and it won't be on its own for long. I just saw its brother (GWF-D1000B) landed in my home town so I should have it any day now.
its gonna be hard to choose a frog to wear now that the pond just got a little more crowded😜
Mike.



Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!!! :-! Looks great. Sooo....what do you think of it?


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice one, #4 on F17, that's cool.😎
Mike



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congratsFine catch desire68 Only the fourth on F17


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

desire68 said:


> Nice one, #4 on F17, that's cool.
> Mike


Yeah the rarest one on F17 ! Welcome to the Club


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm loving the exclusivity!
Mike



Deepsea_dweller said:


> desire68 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one, #4 on F17, that's cool.
> ...


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey guys sorry for posting this here but there is a new D1000 colourway 35th Anniversary kinda follows the red gold Chinese theme not sure i like it but its something new at least LOL


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

STavros78 said:


> Hey guys sorry for posting this here but there is a new D1000 colourway 35th Anniversary kinda follows the red gold Chinese theme not sure i like it but its something new at least LOL


Yeah Stavros, it's part of Casio's "Golden Tornado" collection, and there are some for sale already on Ebay! :-d


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah Stavros, it's part of Casio's "Golden Tornado" collection, and there are some for sale already on Ebay! :-d


Thanks for the clarification man. i havent come across any. Can you post a link?


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Just search for *GWF*-*D1035B*


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

cbkihong said:


> Just search for *GWF*-*D1035B*


Thank you. wow 1.5k is a hell of an amount i do like its box more than the watch


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

STavros78 said:


> Thank you. wow 1.5k is a hell of an amount i do like its box more than the watch


Well, certainly well less than the sum I paid for D1000K. Actually, I like the D1000NV more especially I missed out on the 1000NV years ago.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, 
i saw this a couple of weeks ago. It's very nice but over priced IMHO. I'm fine with my two thanks😉
Mike



cbkihong said:


> Just search for *GWF*-*D1035B*


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

desire68 said:


> Yeah,
> i saw this a couple of weeks ago. It's very nice but over priced IMHO. I'm fine with my two thanks
> Mike


Yeah, at the current price I can actually buy 2 NV for 1 1035B ... suddenly sounds itchy to buy a NV. :-x


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh man,
you need to get an NV then, it would be rude not to lol
Mike.



cbkihong said:


> Yeah, at the current price I can actually buy 2 NV for 1 1035B ... suddenly sounds itchy to buy a NV. :-x


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

I have already pre ordered the 35th anniversary Frogman last week. Awaiting it sometime around the 11th Nov they said. Cant wait


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

sebvanderm said:


> I have already pre ordered the 35th anniversary Frogman last week. Awaiting it sometime around the 11th Nov they said. Cant wait


Excellent news !


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*I'm in ...*

I just wish it would have synced last night when the time changed from DST to EST.
I had the DST set to auto but it didn't change. I've heard others have had the same
problem. I then turned it from auto to off to get to the right time.

When I took it off, I switched it back to auto, hoping that it would sync tonight. That's
why the time is off by an hour in the photo's.

Kurt


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Same to me.


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

You have also ordered the_*GWF*__-__*D1035B?
*_Mike



Adam020 said:


> Same to me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

sebvanderm said:


> I have already pre ordered the 35th anniversary Frogman last week. Awaiting it sometime around the 11th Nov they said. Cant wait


In the meantime 
GOLD TORNADO lands violently, unexpectedly stateside

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4567889&share_type=t


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: I'm in ...*



Kurt Behm said:


> I just wish it would have synced last night when the time changed from DST to EST.
> I had the DST set to auto but it didn't change. I've heard others have had the same
> problem. I then turned it from auto to off to get to the right time.
> 
> ...


Sorry desire, i mean i also have had the same issue as Kurt


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 19 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68)

GWF-D1035B-1......................... 1 watch (Kubr1ck)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher

*Together ............................. 58 watches*


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Acquired today: *GWF-D1035B-1JR*

Thanks in advance for the add, Piowa. I appreciate your efforts. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats again kubr1ck. A real beauty. Mine will be arriving sometimes in November. No date yet and of course no pressure at all - can't be always the first new D-1000 Froggy owner on F17 In the meantime enjoy the beauty. Pls plenty of shots ❤ My special request: A nature shot for the nature thread - whenever ready. Ok have fun and enjoy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats again kubr1ck. A real beauty. Mine will be arriving sometimes in November. No date yet and of course no pressure at all - can't be always the first new D-1000 Froggy owner on F17 In the meantime enjoy the beauty. Pls plenty of shots ❤ My special request: A nature shot for the nature thread - whenever ready. Ok have fun and enjoy. Thanks for sharing


Thanks, DSD. I know there's a lot of interest in this piece, so I'll try to post as many shots as I can in the coming days. I work in a high-rise office building so I can't promise any nature shots, but I'll do my best. :-d

I had no intention or interest in being the first to acquire this, but there you have it. Pure chance. :-!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats Kubr1ck,
This is a great looking frog.I only just recently fell In love with the D1000 series and this model is awesome.
love the pics, keep em coming and wear it in the best health.
Mike



kubr1ck said:


> Thanks, DSD. I know there's a lot of interest in this piece, so I'll try to post as many shots as I can in the coming days. I work in a high-rise office building so I can't promise any nature shots, but I'll do my best. :-d
> 
> I had no intention or interest in being the first to acquire this, but there you have it. Pure chance. :-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

All of them...









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

desire68 said:


> Congrats Kubr1ck,
> This is a great looking frog.I only just recently fell In love with the D1000 series and this model is awesome.
> love the pics, keep em coming and wear it in the best health.
> Mike


Thanks, Mike. Beware, now that the hook is in, it'll only get deeper. There are many pieces other than the Frog from Casio that can and will tempt you. Good luck! :-!


----------



## Divedream (Aug 18, 2011)

My


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 20 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68)

GWF-D1035B-1......................... 1 watch (Kubr1ck)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher

*Together ............................. 59 watches*


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Absolutely,
i have a cabinet that testifies to what you are saying here and that's just the G-Shocks lol.
Mike



kubr1ck said:


> Thanks, Mike. Beware, now that the hook is in, it'll only get deeper. There are many pieces other than the Frog from Casio that can and will tempt you. Good luck! :-!


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just landed. The pond is a nicely crowded happy place now?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

desire68 said:


> Just landed. The pond is a nicely crowded happy place now?


That's number 60 ( total D-Froggy count on F17 ) Big congrats


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Im loving the stats.
Mike



Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's number 60 ( total D-Froggy count on F17 ) Big congrats


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 21 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 9 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68)

GWF-D1035B-1......................... 1 watch (Kubr1ck)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... Cbkihong, NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher

*Together ............................. 60 watches*


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank Frog it's Friday peeps?


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Earlier this week mentioned somewhere I got a box. It's actually an NV frog, as I have been wanting an NV frog for some time but missed the opportunity for the 1000NV and now the price is exorbitant. Now at half that price (or half the price of the 35th anniversary frog) I can get a D1000NV. Not too much of a bad deal, huh?

So yeah, I have 3 D1000 frogs now.
















P.S. Today Nov 11 is the Chinese equivalent of Cyber Monday, when a lot of people in China will be in a frenzy going online to shop for stuff at deep discounts. Technically I bought them a few days ago, but still this week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

For fcasoli❤










Great catch


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 21 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68)

GWF-D1035B-1......................... 1 watch (Kubr1ck)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher

*Together ............................. 61 watches*


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats cbkihong, 
its a fantastic looking colour combo on the NV.
wear it in good health.
Mike.



cbkihong said:


> Earlier this week mentioned somewhere I got a box. It's actually an NV frog, as I have been wanting an NV frog for some time but missed the opportunity for the 1000NV and now the price is exorbitant. Now at half that price (or half the price of the 35th anniversary frog) I can get a D1000NV. Not too much of a bad deal, huh?
> 
> So yeah, I have 3 D1000 frogs now.
> 
> ...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

2nd gen and 6th gen.

Boy, the Frog really let itself go over the years. :-d


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I also have the black knight. Love that frog.
Mike.



kubr1ck said:


> 2nd gen and 6th gen.
> 
> Boy, the Frog really let itself go over the years. :-d
> 
> View attachment 12648579


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

2 generations of the GWF-1000 Frogman ❤


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, i'll stop now lol?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

desire68 said:


> Ok, i'll stop now lol?


Beautiful shot, man.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

desire68 said:


> Ok, i'll stop now lol?


Now yes, probably not for long lol


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheers man.



kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful shot, man.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I received this 1035 in the mail today it's my very first Frogman I wasn't prepared for its overpowering presence but wow this thing is a beast of a watch.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Great score!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I received this 1035 in the mail today it's my very first Frogman I wasn't prepared for its overpowering presence but wow this thing is a beast of a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir nice Big congrats. Enjoy


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lovely start for your first frogman. Bet you can't buy just one lol.
Mike



Cowboy Bebop said:


> I received this 1035 in the mail today it's my very first Frogman I wasn't prepared for its overpowering presence but wow this thing is a beast of a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

desire68 said:


> Lovely start for your first frogman. Bet you can't buy just one lol.
> Mike


No I actually will keep this to only one lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 21 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68)

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 2 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Mtb2104, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher

*Together ............................. 62 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> No I actually will keep this to only one lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That what I said as well  it was hard to do ...









But of course one day it will be enough .. the Froggy love can't last forever ❤


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

.... Froggy will be getting ready for shipment sometimes end of this week ... ❤Arrival HK sometimes 22-24 Nov I guess ... no hurry  Easy east Tom


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Woohoo! Freshly landed.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 21 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68)

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 3 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher

*Together ............................. 63 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Woohoo! Freshly landed.


 Huge congrats mtb


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Woohoo! Freshly landed.


Congratulations, I'm still in shock with how large it is lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Congrats wow
Just released and already 3 anniversairy on the field and only 4 MB3 which is like 6 months plus on the market


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That what I said as well  it was hard to do ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....you need an intervention lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice one mtb2104, 
This is definitely the next one I would get if I was in the market for another.
wear it in good health.
Mike


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally arrived today . Very impressive. Now have 2very special edition frogman


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 21 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 4 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68)

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 4 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm

*Together ............................. 64 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

sebvanderm said:


> View attachment 12663605
> View attachment 12663607
> 
> Finally arrived today . Very impressive. Now have 2very special edition frogman


Super Congrats sebvanderm Enjoy! Stay put for my 6th D-Froggy arrival next week ( 99% sure ) Pls don't go away - and it would be very cool seeing your beauties on a more regular basis


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

STavros78 said:


> Congrats wow
> Just released and already 3 anniversairy on the field and only 4 MB3 which is like 6 months plus on the market


Just 4 u


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just 4 u


Thanks it is indeed a very special colourway


----------



## timeseekeer (Oct 1, 2017)

mine


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Please add me, GWF-D1000MB-3

Thanks


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Please add me, GWF-D1000MB-3
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the ( Froggy ) club. Enjoy fcasoli


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry, guys. I can't edit or reply to my posts, so you have to wait for updates. Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

SIX DEPTH METERS congrats!!!!!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks Piowa


We always knew DSD would be at the top of the D1000 "heap," so to speak! :-d

Congrats on your latest acquisition DSD! What a Golden Tornado it is!! :-!:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> We always knew DSD would be at the top of the D1000 "heap," so to speak! :-d
> 
> Congrats on your latest acquisition DSD! What a Golden Tornado it is!! :-!:-d


Very kind T4P. Thanks so much Really appreciated


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

cbkihong said:


> SIX DEPTH METERS congrats!!!!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats Tom! 



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Congrats Tom!


Thanks so much mtb  Gotta say it's extremely cool but you know that already Well done Casio and well done F17. Really popular here and yeah needless to say T4P will be joining us at one point in not so distant future


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 22 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 5 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm

*Together ............................. 67 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Piowa


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Kindly add me for 1 GWF-D1000B-1 thanks in advance


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 23 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 5 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm

*Together ............................. 68 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just 4 show ❤


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Just in;









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Just in;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Pachoe Its a beauty  Enjoy and pls remember the coming Friday


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats, Pachoe. Nice to see you back. 8--))

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 5 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm

*Together ............................. 69 watches*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Piowa said:


> Congrats, Pachoe. Nice to see you back. 8--))
> 
> Thank you so much Piowa!!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My second Frogman, Navy, thanks to add in the list.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> My second Frogman, Navy, thanks to add in the list.


❤ Bravo fcasoli


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 5 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, Fcasoli

*Together ............................. 70 watches*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

To push collectors...


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Oooh! Oooh! Add me please...









Cheers Piowa ;-)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli, CollectorCol)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 5 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, Fcasoli

*Together ............................. 71 watches*


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Piowa iam in the 2 Frog neighbourhood as well.Thanks in advance for adding me accordingly


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli, CollectorCol)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 10 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2)) 

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 5 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, Fcasoli, STavros78

*Together ............................. 71 watches*


----------



## Bamboo1 (Dec 26, 2017)

to round out the total # of watches...put me down for a GWF-D1000K-7 with an isofrane strap 


View attachment 12762131
View attachment 12762133


----------



## Bamboo1 (Dec 26, 2017)

to round out the total # of watches...put me down for a GWF-D1000K-7 with an isofrane strap 


View attachment 12762131
View attachment 12762133


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice! Source for that adapter please? 



Bamboo1 said:


> to round out the total # of watches...put me down for a GWF-D1000K-7 with an isofrane strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 12762131
> ...


----------



## Bamboo1 (Dec 26, 2017)

It’s not an official commercially available adapter. The original strap was bothering me and I asked several of the recommended adapter providers and they don’t believe the demand is high enough to produce something yet...long story short I got tired of waiting and put a couple of items together with some slight adjustments and this is the result.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bamboo1 said:


> It's not an official commercially available adapter. The original strap was bothering me and I asked several of the recommended adapter providers and they don't believe the demand is high enough to produce something yet...long story short I got tired of waiting and put a couple of items together with some slight adjustments and this is the result.


I guess as much... any spares left?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Bamboo1 said:


> It's not an official commercially available adapter. The original strap was bothering me and I asked several of the recommended adapter providers and they don't believe the demand is high enough to produce something yet...long story short I got tired of waiting and put a couple of items together with some slight adjustments and this is the result.


Congrats ! If possible could you u post few more shots ... different angles, close-up's, good lighting, back side etc .. thanks in advance .. oh and here is mine


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Here the Tornado, please add me Piowa, thanks for your patience...

Happy new year to all


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Here the Tornado, please add me Piowa, thanks for your patience...
> 
> Happy new year to all


❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, THREE DEPTH METERS in one month?!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

cbkihong said:


> Wow, THREE DEPTH METERS in one month?!


In the mirror I read on my head:

A B normal


----------



## Bamboo1 (Dec 26, 2017)

As requested here are more shots of my frogman DIY strap adapter:


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Bamboo1 said:


> As requested here are more shots of my frogman DIY strap adapter:
> 
> View attachment 12764739
> View attachment 12764737
> View attachment 12764741


Nice work.
Clean and strong.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

When Frogman Yellow and when White?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> When Frogman Yellow and when White?


I guess you're asking about the release date of the Navy and the 'Love the Sea..' Frogman? 

2016 July/ Love the Sea..
2016 Nov/ Navy


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I guess you're asking about the release date of the Navy and the 'Love the Sea..' Frogman?
> 
> 2016 July/ Love the Sea..
> 2016 Nov/ Navy


Not exactly, I would like one completely yellow and one completely white...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Not exactly, I would like one completely yellow and one completely white...


That's what I thought after I reread your post ...  the yellow would be a dream .. not so keen ( personal taste ) about a white one ( not for this model IMHO ) but since there was never a white GWF-1000, maybe this time. I guess all in all 5/6 new GWF-D1000 models will be introduced until the GWF-2000 in 2020  ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

fcasoli said:


> In the mirror I read on my head:
> 
> A B normal


Am I the only one that got this? Ref to the "Abbynormal" brain in Young Frankenstein? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

A friend who sells G-Shock in London, very special pieces, while we were talking for a second Frogman GWF-D1000MB-3, he talked to me about Tiffany, I did not understand and I said I wanted the light blue one. Now I understand why the insiders call him Tiffany.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli, CollectorCol)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 5 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong, Fcasoli
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, STavros78

*Together ............................. 73 watches*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

The complete list


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Piowa said:


> View attachment 12784859











❤


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> The complete list


I ve started collecting from left to right i dont know if i will make the whole line though....LOL


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

STavros78 said:


> I ve started collecting from left to right i dont know if i will make the whole line though....LOL


I've started from right, I'm in middle of the travel... But I don't want to finish the race


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> I've started from right, I'm in middle of the travel... But I don't want to finish the race
> 
> It's a wonderful but expensive travel


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

STavros78 said:


> fcasoli said:
> 
> 
> > I've started from right, I'm in middle of the travel... But I don't want to finish the race
> ...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Here my second Tiffany GWF-D1000MB-3,

Thanks Piowa for this update


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Here my second Tiffany GWF-D1000MB-3,
> 
> Thanks Piowa for this update


That's your fourth within 1 month ? You have surpassed me by far with that speed. Impressive tally. Let's have a fine group shot fcasoli ❤Big congrats & well done. Enjoy


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 14 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli, CollectorCol)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Fcasoli
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, STavros78

*Together ............................. 74 watches*


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Way to go! 



fcasoli said:


> Here my second Tiffany GWF-D1000MB-3,
> 
> Thanks Piowa for this update


----------



## peterswe86 (Jan 4, 2018)

I just bought one!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 15 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli, CollectorCol)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Fcasoli
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, STavros78

*Together ............................. 75 watches*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My fifth, base color but it sounds sport and tech...
Loving

Thanks Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 16 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli, CollectorCol)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FIVE DEPTH METERS ..............  Fcasoli
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, STavros78

*Together ............................. 76 watches*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Mine arrived twenty minutes ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 17 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli, CollectorCol)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller 
FIVE DEPTH METERS .............. Fcasoli
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, STavros78

*Together ............................. 77 watches*


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

The *GWF-D1035B-1* looks like if somebody stepped on a black frog and all its insides splattered onto its body. Nice image to mull over on my lunch break. :-x


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> My fifth, base color but it sounds sport and tech...
> Loving
> 
> Thanks Piowa


Great catch fcasoli  Big congrats


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

lbovill said:


> Mine arrived twenty minutes ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big congrats


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats


Thanks, I have been looking for the perfect G to cut my collection down... I couldn't pull the trigger on one of these, and then just decided to do it. No regrets, I think this may become the only G for me.

Deepsea, I have to also note that it was probably because of all the pictures you posted over the year or so of yours that even got me interested. So thanks specifically for that.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

lbovill said:


> Thanks, I have been looking for the perfect G to cut my collection down... I couldn't pull the trigger on one of these, and then just decided to do it. No regrets, I think this may become the only G for me.
> 
> Deepsea, I have to also note that it was probably because of all the pictures you posted over the year or so of yours that even got me interested. So thanks specifically for that.


Very kind  Thanks a lot. So happy when I can inspire fellow G Shockers. Congrats again and have fun. Enjoy


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very kind  Thanks a lot. So happy when I can inspire fellow G Shockers. Congrats again and have fun. Enjoy


Yes, but your inspiration is too big for me! 5 Frogman in two months


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> Yes, but your inspiration is too big for me! 5 Frogman in two months


yes you have been unstoppable fcasoli It took me almost a year getting 5! Well done and so happy you love them Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

4 show


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Still loving my two. The order of this thread is a little off tilt though. This is the last page but not the last comment, well, apart from mine here lol
Mike


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

35th Anniversary Duett ❤Love the golden boys 








4 show. Now awaiting my 7th GWF-D1000 sometimes first half of this year ❤


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Piowa, please add my second Navy, total six Frogman...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 24 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 17 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 13 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, STavros78

*Together ............................. 78 watches*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm sorry Piowa, please modify the Navy quantity from 3 to 2


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Done


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is my new one. I'm a little late, but I finally got it.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 25 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 17 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 13 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, STavros78

*Together ............................. 79 watches*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Piowa said:


> Done


Thank you


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

HELLO 
did you guys see this video before ??? 
i guess it is new test for the frogman ?


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

as it was 28 months ! ! ! since I bought my last new watch (some kind of olympic record for me  ) it had to be something special:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 25 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 17 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 14 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, STavros78

*Together ............................. 80 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Byron2701 said:


> as it was 28 months ! ! ! since I bought my last new watch (some kind of olympic record for me  ) it had to be something special:


Still remember when I got mine. Was really exited & very happy Big congrats. Enjoy 
















( photos taken during 1st Round UBS Hong Kong Golf Open 12/2016 )

Glorious day ❤


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Dzieki Piowa for adding in list

@Deepsea: oh yes, I do enjoy it! Quality not comparable with any of my other Casio´s. Anybody who is saying "so much money for a plastic watch" didn´t ever hold one in his hands.
Have worn my Mudman for several days to get used to the size. But now I think I should have worn my Sinn to get used to the weight 

At the moment it could be my "only" G, if I would have to decide.

BR
Gerald


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Piowa kindly add one Navy for me.
This is my 3rd D-Frog.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

STavros78 said:


> Piowa kindly add one Navy for me.
> This is my 3rd D-Frog.
> 
> View attachment 13029173


Big congrats


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats


Thanks you my bro. i finally got infected badly by you LOL.
i think my next one will be a MB-3


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

STavros78 said:


> Thanks you my bro. i finally got infected badly by you LOL.
> i think my next one will be a MB-3


❤oh yesss


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 25 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 17 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 15 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong, STavros78 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm 

*Together ............................. 81 watches*


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

I joined the club...great watch!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 25 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 18 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill, Jdmvette) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 15 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong, STavros78
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm 

*Together ............................. 82 watches*


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Recently added this NV but there will be more to come in the not too distant future I hope.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 25 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 18 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill, Jdmvette) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L.)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong, STavros78
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm 

*Together ............................. 83 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

S.L said:


> Recently added this NV but there will be more to come in the not too distant future I hope.


Congrats S.L.


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Piowa, guess you could add me to that list if you find the time!
Cheers!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 25 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 19 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L.)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 6 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Time4Playnow, Cbkihong, STavros78
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm 

*Together ............................. 84 watches*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Whew!! Never thought I'd reach 4 depth meter Frogman watches! But now I have. ;-) This 35th Anniversary Frog joins my D1000B, my D1000NV, and my D1000MB!

Piowa, please add my GWF-D1035B-1!! :-!:-! Many thanks!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 25 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 19 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L.)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 7 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm 

*Together ............................. 85 watches*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Whew!! Never thought I'd reach 4 depth meter Frogman watches! But now I have. ;-) This 35th Anniversary Frog joins my D1000B, my D1000NV, and my D1000MB!
> 
> Piowa, please add my GWF-D1035B-1!! :-!:-! Many thanks!!


Great bingo! Your Frogman family is very luxurious


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Whew!! Never thought I'd reach 4 depth meter Frogman watches! But now I have. ;-) This 35th Anniversary Frog joins my D1000B, my D1000NV, and my D1000MB!
> 
> Piowa, please add my GWF-D1035B-1!! :-!:-! Many thanks!!


Uber cool - Big congrats T4P. Top notch Froggy and on top an Anniversary. Enjoy the beauty


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

fcasoli said:


> Great bingo! Your Frogman family is very luxurious


Maybe so... But you're not doing so bad yourself, fcasoli! :-d You're tied with DSD for the most D1000 Frogs, so that has to count for something. ;-)


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Whew!! Never thought I'd reach 4 depth meter Frogman watches! But now I have. ;-) This 35th Anniversary Frog joins my D1000B, my D1000NV, and my D1000MB!
> 
> Piowa, please add my GWF-D1035B-1!! :-!:-! Many thanks!!


Really happy for you. Amazing watch for an amazing guy. Enjoy it to the max and you know the drill. We are begging for group high res photos .


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Somehow I knew why I avoided to visit this forum for a long time -> it is just not good for me...

Here it is, Number 2: 
















Piowa, pls add, thx
Gerald


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 25 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Phreddo, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 20 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L.)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 11 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 7 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, Byron2701 

*Together ............................. 86 watches*


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Better cross me off the list.

Just mailed mine out.

Sad day, froggy no more.




Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Phreddo said:


> Better cross me off the list.
> 
> Just mailed mine out.
> 
> ...


I think this list is like the mafia. Once you're in, you're in for life!! :-d:-d:-d

In truth, it would be too much trouble for Piowa to keep track of the comings and goings of Frogs (or other watches) from people's collections. ;-) We're lucky enough he takes the time to count them when we get them. :-!


----------



## Torvec (Apr 14, 2018)

It was always blue or nothing for me. Picked it up in Japan not long after it was released.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Recently added a GWF-D1000K and also a GWF-D1000B.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 26 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 20 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 7 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, S.L
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 88 watches*


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

S.L said:


> Recently added a GWF-D1000K and also a GWF-D1000B.


Wow congrats you are in a high end purchase spree


----------



## DarkuLJX (Nov 12, 2017)

Count me in too! Here's mine, posing as a dress watch today!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 26 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 21 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 7 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, S.L
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 89 watches*


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

can anyone recommend the GWF-D1000NV? I can get it at an unbeatable price but already have 2 Gwf-1000. The love the sea and the earth and the 35th anniversary. Any thoughts if its worth adding to these 2?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

sebvanderm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> can anyone recommend the GWF-D1000NV? I can get it at an unbeatable price but already have 2 Gwf-1000. The love the sea and the earth and the 35th anniversary. Any thoughts if its worth adding to these 2?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Also ich mag sie. Hab sie neu um 1/2 Preis bekommen.

Kommt also eher darauf an, was sie dich wirklich kostet und ob du gerne bunt trägst.
Mir z.B. gefällt die Standard fast besser. Schaut mit dem Schwarz/Edelstahlkontrast irgendwie wertiger und erwachsener aus. Die NV ist mehr fürs Sommerfeeling.
Ich würde aber keine der Beiden mehr hergeben. Qualität ist auf einem eigenen Level.

Gruß Gerald


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

sebvanderm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> can anyone recommend the GWF-D1000NV? I can get it at an unbeatable price but already have 2 Gwf-1000. The love the sea and the earth and the 35th anniversary. Any thoughts if its worth adding to these 2?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I suggest to have


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

sebvanderm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> can anyone recommend the GWF-D1000NV? I can get it at an unbeatable price but already have 2 Gwf-1000. The love the sea and the earth and the 35th anniversary. Any thoughts if its worth adding to these 2?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, I recommend it! :-! It is a very very nice looking Frogman! Matter of fact, for a brief time recently I thought about selling mine, but quickly realized I couldn't do it!! It's just too cool with the Navy and that yellow underside of the strap! Not to mention the gold highlights - it's really an impressive looking watch.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Added a GWF-D1000-1ER to my collection yesterday,


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 26 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 22 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 16 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 7 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 6 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2))

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli 
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow. S.L
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 90 watches*


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Piowa:
Directly following the GWX56, this is my gotta buy watch.
Why are we so insane about G Shocks? One of lifes impond-
erables. Saw one on the wrist of an Anesthesiologists today.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm on a roll!

GWF-D1000MB-3 arrived by mercy of DHL today,



Happyhappyhappyhappy...


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

S.L said:


> I'm on a roll!
> 
> GWF-D1000MB-3 arrived by mercy of DHL today,
> 
> ...


My favorite G-Shock, my favorite digital watch, congratulations


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok guys...I did it 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, I can't update the thread due to some technical problems with site. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 26 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 22 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86, Fcasoli, Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 17 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 7 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L)

Mods .................................... 1 watch (Csdkw)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli
FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... S.L
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow, Sebvanderm 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 92 watches*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My custom Kermit based on standard black...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 26 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 21 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86,  Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 17 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 7 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L)

Mods .................................... 2 watches (Csdkw, Fcasoli)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli
FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... S.L
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, Sebvanderm 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 92 watches*


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Piowa


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks piowa, just a correction. I have 3 depth meters not 2. Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Sign me up! "Basic Black". I noticed immediately it's more comfortable than the GWF-1000 I got rid of awhile ago. Love it....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Certified G said:


> Sign me up! "Basic Black". I noticed immediately it's more comfortable than the GWF-1000 I got rid of awhile ago. Love it....


Big congrats


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 26 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 22 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86,  Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L, Certified G) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 17 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 7 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L)

Mods .................................... 2 watches (Csdkw, Fcasoli)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli
FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... S.L
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, Sebvanderm 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 93 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just for show ❤ GWF-D1000MB and the GPR-B1000TLC Team Land Cruiser Toyota










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Newest addition here, between the Mudmaster and the Rangeman.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 26 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 22 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86,  Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L, Certified G) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm, CADirk)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 7 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L)

Mods .................................... 2 watches (Csdkw, Fcasoli)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli
FIVE DEPTH METERS ............... S.L
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, Sebvanderm 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 94 watches*


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Tornado arrived today!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 26 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 22 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86,  Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L, Certified G) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm, CADirk)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 8 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, S.L)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L)

Mods .................................... 2 watches (Csdkw, Fcasoli)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, S.LFcasoli
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, Sebvanderm 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 95 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

S.L said:


> Tornado arrived today!


Welcome to the club S.L. Well done and congrats having all 6 models. Fabulous achievement. Enjoy


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome to the club S.L. Well done and congrats having all 6 models. Fabulous achievement. Enjoy


Many thanks T!
And today I actually placed an oerder for the JCG, so hopefully it will be 7 in a few weeks time.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 27 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L, Andyahs)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 22 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86,  Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L, Certified G) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm, CADirk)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 8 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, S.L)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 7 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L)

Mods .................................... 2 watches (Csdkw, Fcasoli)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, S.LFcasoli
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, Sebvanderm 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 96 watches*


----------



## The Stalker (Mar 5, 2018)

I've found a hidden menu today. Pressing A, L and D brings these screens up. Each seems to be configurable to different values. Does anyone know what they do?


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Checking in with my 1035


----------



## DarkuLJX (Nov 12, 2017)

The Stalker said:


> I've found a hidden menu today. Pressing A, L and D brings these screens up. Each seems to be configurable to different values. Does anyone know what they do?
> View attachment 13246121
> View attachment 13246123
> View attachment 13246127
> ...


Check this link out https://www.60clicks.com/casio-g-shock-secret-hidden-features/, it appears to explain most of the menus


----------



## The Stalker (Mar 5, 2018)

DarkuLJX said:


> The Stalker said:
> 
> 
> > I've found a hidden menu today. Pressing A, L and D brings these screens up. Each seems to be configurable to different values. Does anyone know what they do?
> ...


I came across that site when I was searching earlier. Unfortunately it doesn't mention the menu I found today.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 27 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L, Andyahs)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 22 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86,  Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L, Certified G) 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm, CADirk)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 9 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, S.L)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L, The Stalker)

Mods .................................... 2 watches (Csdkw, Fcasoli)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, S.LFcasoli
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, Sebvanderm, Clarencek 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 98 watches*


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

Count me IN buddys:

I love the froggy!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 27 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L, Andyahs)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 23 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86,  Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L, Certified G), Aenkor 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm, CADirk)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 9 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, S.L)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L, The Stalker)

Mods .................................... 2 watches (Csdkw, Fcasoli)

SIX DEPTH METERS ............... Deepsea_dweller, S.LFcasoli
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, Sebvanderm, Clarencek 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 99 watches*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's go Piowa


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

^ Congrats |>


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Let's go Piowa


Great, the box is awesome, a reason to buy this special watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Byron2701 said:


> ^ Congrats |>





fcasoli said:


> Great, the box is awesome, a reason to buy this special watch


Thank you guys


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Let's go Piowa


Perfect 100th!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Perfect 100th!


Wow thanks mtb - didn't realise that  It has been a long but exciting journey so far since the first release back June 2016! Just scrolled back to the beginning of this thread - I got the first GWF-D1000 on F17 closely followed by T4P  and now it's the 100th GWF-D1000 Frogman on our forum Great stuff.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 27 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L, Andyahs)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 23 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86,  Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L, Certified G), Aenkor 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomar, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm, CADirk)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomar, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 9 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, S.L)

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L, The Stalker)

GWF-D1000JCG .......................... 1 watch (Deepsea_dweller)

Mods .................................... 2 watches (Csdkw, Fcasoli)

SEVEN DEEP METERS ........................... Deepsea_dweller
SIX DEPTH METERS ............... S.LFcasoli
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow 
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Jomar, Cbkihong, STavros78, Sebvanderm, Clarencek 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Byron2701

*Together ............................. 100 watches*


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Let's go Piowa


Fantastic looking piece. Enjoy it and enjoy showing it off here.


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Let's go Piowa


 Beautiful watch congratulations!!! my Frogman JCG is coming next week ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

andyahs said:


> Fantastic looking piece. Enjoy it and enjoy showing it off here.





Jomarr said:


> Beautiful watch congratulations!!! my Frogman JCG is coming next week 😀


Thanks andyahs & JomarrVery kind and very much appreciated. It's really a special one as it will be a gift from my girlfriend - and on top it's a beauty. Looking forward to yours Jomarr and perhaps andyahs you will be getting the JCG sometimes in the future as well 

P.S. Thank you Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

First group shot ever ❤❤


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep. Only my second D1000


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

andyahs said:


> Yep. Only my second D1000


5 to go


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Count me in GWF D1000JCG


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

GWF-D1000B-1 .................... 27 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Cbrbamby09, Mtb2104, Spryken, Sphilly, Brvheart, Cbkihong, Mrcrooka1, NathanSR, TTR350, 20hemi10, McCarthy, Degr8n8, Ian_D, Kurt Behm, Adrian_D, Taifighter, Divedream, Desire68, Timeseeker, STavros78, Pachoe, Nolander, Torvec, S.L, Andyahs)

GWF-D1000-1 ...................... 23 watches (Huwp, Deepsea_dweller, Bierkameel, White Mule, Bigduke6, Petr321, Epal2Apol, Speedsterescu, Eggsy, STavros78, Watchw, Mudmasterman, Adam020, Dave B, Peterswe86,  Lbovill, Jdmvette, Kristo, Byron2701, DarkuLJX, S.L, Certified G), Aenkor 

GWF-D1000NV-2 ................... 18 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Mtb2104, Clarencek, Jomarr, NathanSR, Time4Playnow, GTR83, MainePorsche, Adrian_D, Cbkihong, Fcasoli (2), CollectorCol, Byron2701, STavros78, S.L, Sebvanderm, CADirk)

GWF-D1000K-7..................... 12 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Cbkihong, Wah_Wah_Wah [2], Clarencek, Jomarr, Sebvanderm, Mtb2104, ShockWatcher (2), Bamboo1, S.L) 

GWF-D1035B-1............................ 10 watches (Kubr1ck, Cowboy Bebop, Mtb2104, Sebvanderm, Deepsea_dweller, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, S.L), Andyahs

GWF-D1000MB-3 ................... 8 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomarr, Time4Playnow, Desire68, Fcasoli(2), S.L, The Stalker)

GWF-D1000JCG ........................ 2 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jomarr)

Mods .................................... 2 watches (Csdkw, Fcasoli)

SEVEN DEEP METERS ........................... Deepsea_dweller
SIX DEPTH METERS ............... S.LFcasoli
FOUR DEPTH METERS .............. Mtb2104, Time4Playnow , Jomarr
THREE DEPTH METERS ............. Cbkihong, STavros78, Sebvanderm, Clarencek 
TWO DEPTH METERS ............... NathanSR, Adrian_D, ShockWatcher, Byron2701, Andyahs

*Together ............................. 102 watches*


----------



## Jomarr (Apr 27, 2018)

Few pics


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Added another GWF-D1000-1 since my first was signed buy Satoshi Tanida, so hav two of them now.


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Just landed a GWF-D1000JCG,


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

Just ordered my GWF-D1000NV-2JF. Should have it by Thursday. Can't wait!


----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)

Frgot to report my JCG Frog,


----------



## jays_and_kays (Mar 11, 2017)

...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

S.L said:


> Frgot to report my JCG Frog,


Beautiful picture, I do not love this version (bicolor) but in this image I can change opinion


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My D1000-1 reporting for duty.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Gold Tornado on black PVD bracelet.


----------



## TheloniousFox (Feb 15, 2011)

It arrived! A few days later than expected but none the less. I am shocked at how comfortable it is despite its size. The navy color is just beautiful with the yellow accents. Well done Casio!

Looking good!









Got his older brother out too.


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

Here is my new Froggy, count me in please.


----------



## gartner (Nov 2, 2017)

Delete


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

My first and unlikely to be last.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Need advice...if I already have a Gulfmaster amongst the G-Shock collection, do I need a Frogman? I really like it but I'm not sure if I'll wear it over the Gulfmaster...thoughts?


----------



## Mr. Speed (Aug 25, 2007)

A Frogman is a different beast, being part of the Master of G line. you would be hard pressed to find someone on this forum, much less this thread, who would not tell you to get the Frogman. It's an amazing watch and you can feel the quality and solidness of the build as soon as you pick it up.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr. Speed said:


> A Frogman is a different beast, being part of the Master of G line. you would be hard pressed to find someone on this forum, much less this thread, who would not tell you to get the Frogman. It's an amazing watch and you can feel the quality and solidness of the build as soon as you pick it up.


Couldn't agree more  !!


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello,
My Frog reporting for duty :-!









About one week ago I saw it pop up for a brief second in a Watch Geek video (



 at 7:30) and I was immediately sold 
(You can see me in the comments)

After a brief search I found someone who was willing to switch with my Rangeman. I had to switch, because I'm seriously lacking the funds for a nw watch right now.
But it was a quick decision and I couldn't be more happier 
This Frogman is THE perfect fit for me. And in hand / on the wrist, i'm only falling in love more and more.

I will miss my Rangeman, but I also think I will get it again sometime in the future, when I have more to spend again.

Unless Casio drops an amazing Frogman with the same type of display as the Rangeman, somewhere next year. The I'll be in trouble haha


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My new baby


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Got my GWF-D1000B-1LTD yesterday. Number 70/350. Got to keep a piece of tape on the keeper before the regular D1000B strap arrives. ;-)


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally received the new frogman 35th, actually 25th, anniversary. The best one yet!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

View attachment 13761641


count me in with number 164/350
of gwf d1000b ltd


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

View attachment 13761641


count me in with number 164/350
of gwf d1000b ltd


----------



## hellospace (Jan 16, 2019)

*Hi every one. does have any different about quality of some codes: JF (Japan), CR (US, Canada), ER (Europe), DR (International) ?? Is that right JF better than CR, ER, DR???*


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Just got my extra strap to replace the limited numbered strap. I also bought an extra bezel, bezel screws and a sensor cover. They came with some washers under the decorative screws and adhesive tape and a washer for the sensor.


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

Add me to the list. My first Frogman. I purchased the new Rangeman GPR-B1000 first, and immediately sold it as I didn't like it. Immediately ordered my Froggy and couldn't be happier. To me, it fits better and I like the positive display better. Plus, it's built like a tank and feels like quality for sure.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

hellospace said:


> *Hi every one. does have any different about quality of some codes: JF (Japan), CR (US, Canada), ER (Europe), DR (International) ?? Is that right JF better than CR, ER, DR???*


No, no difference in the WATCHES at all. (Might be some differences in packaging) Those codes only refer to the market for which the watch was intended for sale.

ALL of these Frogs are made in the same place: in Casio's Yamagata factory in Japan.

I have sometimes seen on eBay where the "JF" or "JR" versions of a particular model have prices that are hundreds more than the "CR" or "DR" version of the SAME model. People who pay the extra for the JF or JR versions in those cases are paying hundreds more for the EXACT SAME WATCH!!

(There are sometimes exceptions. For ex, the GW-9400 Rangeman "black" model was different for the Japan market - it had a c/f strap while the U.S. version did not. However the Japan version was also $200 more.)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

paulphilly said:


> Add me to the list. My first Frogman. I purchased the new Rangeman GPR-B1000 first, and immediately sold it as I didn't like it. Immediately ordered my Froggy and couldn't be happier. To me, it fits better and I like the positive display better. Plus, it's built like a tank and feels like quality for sure.
> View attachment 13935353


Congrats Paul, it looks great! That's one of the few D1000 Frog versions that I have not owned. But I like it, a lot. I might have to pick one up someday!

Enjoy!!


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats Paul, it looks great! That's one of the few D1000 Frog versions that I have not owned. But I like it, a lot. I might have to pick one up someday!
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thanks so much! You won't regret it if you do pick one up. I think I am going to sleep in it tonight. Hey, do I calibrate the compass? Or, should I leave it alone with the factory setting?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

paulphilly said:


> Thanks so much! You won't regret it if you do pick one up. I think I am going to sleep in it tonight. Hey, do I calibrate the compass? Or, should I leave it alone with the factory setting?


No doubt, I love the GWF-D1000 Froggy (s) ( have 7 I think ) but damn this GPR Ranger is really something special ..  and one of the highlights in 2018❤️After 6 years into G's this model ( GPR-B1000 ) is one of my all time favourite! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulphilly (Sep 3, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> No doubt, I love the GWF-D1000 Froggy (s) ( have 7 I think ) but damn this GPR Ranger is really something special ..  and one of the highlights in 2018❤️After 6 years into G's this model ( GPR-B1000 ) is one of my all time favourite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree the GPR-B1000 Rangeman is a really nice piece. Respectfully, I wasn't a fan of the negative display and turn dial. I think if the display was positive and had no rotary dial, then I would have kept it. Although, admittedly I never would have used the GPS function. But, now that I have the Frogman, I know I made the right choice for me as I simply love it. Wear your Rangman in good health, and I envy your collection


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Checking in with the new buddy:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Hammermountain said:


> Checking in with the new buddy:
> View attachment 13947927


 Fabulous shot Congrats & enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous shot Congrats & enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, man! Will do This is one awesome piece.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

I was wondering, if anyones seen a post/video of the new depth gauge Frogman being tested to extreme depths? There's that Japanese video where they drop the last model down to 1000M and it did fine. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RFXMM (Dec 28, 2009)

One more.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

ccoffin1333 said:


> I was wondering, if anyones seen a post/video of the new depth gauge Frogman being tested to extreme depths? There's that Japanese video where they drop the last model down to 1000M and it did fine. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16 (Feb 3, 2019)

JustAbe said:


>


cool video.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

No counting anymore whatsoever but a full group shot of all my ( official Casio released) GWF-D1000 Frogman - so far


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> No counting anymore whatsoever but a full group shot of all my ( official Casio released) GWF-D1000 Frogman - so far


Wow! Nice completed GWF-D1000 Frogman collection you have! Congrats on your amazing collection!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Drummer1 said:


> Wow! Nice completed GWF-D1000 Frogman collection you have! Congrats on your amazing collection!


 thanks a lot @Drummer1Got all of them more or less upon release ; started in summer 2016 and the last one ( up to now ) in autumn 2019. 








Great, exciting journey for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> thanks a lot @Drummer1Got all of them more or less upon release ; started in summer 2016 and the last one ( up to now ) in autumn 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I would have started buying them when they were originally released instead of waiting until now. Some of these pieces are harder to find and a lot more expensive. I was fortunate enough to pick up the GWF-D1000NV and GWF-D1000ARR this year pre-owned at great prices.


----------



## docbrauni (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello everyone!

after having also the analog frogman for some time I must confess, that both (the -D and the -A) inspire me every day afresh...














































Best regards

Stefan


----------

